# Useless Thread MDCCXLIV: Thanks For Nothing



## Bones Malone




----------



## Conrad McBenis

Chippah said:


>




That's a mug, not a cup. Motherf***er.


----------



## Bones Malone

tonyhawks77 said:


> That's a mug, not a cup. Mother****er.




You've been bamboozled! Thanks for playing!!! Better luck next time.


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

tonyhawks77 said:


> That's a mug, not a cup. Mother****er.




This


----------



## Bones Malone

MetalheadPenguinsFan said:


> This









Mug - Wikipedia


----------



## VickAshley

I thought the super boring idiot with like over a quarter MM posts on here did these threads? Now it's the monogamist 4 life trailer park living steak enthusiast's job? did @G F O P finally get a bathroom mirror and find a bridge?


----------



## John Price

you been sock cuckad


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Ehat


----------



## Bones Malone

G F O P said:


> you been sock cuckad



**** YEA


----------



## Club

OP pls stay out of Sabres sub. Many thanks


----------



## Bones Malone




----------



## John Price

have mercy


----------



## Conrad McBenis

G F O P said:


> have mercy




Heroes never die!!!!


----------



## John Price

might get Shawn Mendes tickets


----------



## John Price

have mercy
Mercy
on my heart


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Fixed the Home button on my iPhone


----------



## Ceremony

VickAshley said:


> I thought the super boring idiot with like over a quarter MM posts on here did these threads? Now it's the monogamist 4 life trailer park living steak enthusiast's job? did @G F O P finally get a bathroom mirror and find a bridge?



I like your new shirt.


----------



## John Price

@Darren Peng


----------



## John Price




----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Got a t-shirt that I ordered in the mail today


----------



## Siamese Dream

@Ceremony On Question Time tonight they're discussing Israel and Palestine and all I can think of is Peep Show


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Bored


----------



## Club

why do old white men be so extra when they see eachother? "Holy shit is that you @Steve?? Well shove a stick up my ass and call me taffy apple how the f*** are ya?"


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Mittelstadt said:


> why do old white men be so extra when they see eachother? "Holy **** is that you @Steve?? *Well shove a stick up my ass and call me taffy apple* how the **** are ya?"




Legit lost it at this...


----------



## Steve

Mittelstadt said:


> why do old white men be so extra when they see eachother? "Holy **** is that you @Steve?? Well shove a stick up my ass and call me taffy apple how the **** are ya?"




Not sure what is happening with this ^.

Also no idea why I’m tagged but hey there Taffy Apple, the stick is on the way.


----------



## Cheese Wagstaff

Did you all know GFOP once tried to murder me with his car?


----------



## Conrad McBenis

I don't know what it is either, but I'm absolutely infuriated. I've never beenmad at this team, now that I think about it. I've been disappointed, numb, heart-broken, despondent even (Stepan OTgame 7 goal), but not really angry or mad.


----------



## John Price

" I think we could get OEL cheaper. If we could pull OEL for Mantha, Dekeyser and two 1sts"


----------



## Ceremony

Darren Peng said:


> @Ceremony On Question Time tonight they're discussing Israel and Palestine and all I can think of is Peep Show




"Yeah, at least Tony Adams from the IRA..."


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Nice day out today


----------



## John Price

MetalheadPenguinsFan said:


> Nice day out today



Malkin and Simon and two firsts for oel


----------



## John Price

oel - Letang


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

G F O P said:


> oel - Letang




Sure why not


----------



## Siamese Dream

@Ceremony is it bad that when I first saw this thumbnail my initial thought was it's "Hammy" sporting some ridiculous new fashion look


----------



## Ceremony

Darren Peng said:


> @Ceremony is it bad that when I first saw this thumbnail my initial thought was it's "Hammy" sporting some ridiculous new fashion look




Probably.


----------



## Siamese Dream

@Ceremony enjoying the absolute seethe directed towards Frankie Boyle from the Corbyn drones on Twitter because he made some jokes about Labour anti-semitism


----------



## Ceremony

Darren Peng said:


> @Ceremony enjoying the absolute seethe directed towards Frankie Boyle from the Corbyn drones on Twitter because he made some jokes about Labour anti-semitism



You can always spot them in and around my work

Mostly by the terrible fashion sense


----------



## Siamese Dream

Ceremony said:


> You can always spot them in and around my work
> 
> Mostly by the terrible fashion sense




Just like with Tories



When I went to the election count you could spot these types from a mile off


----------



## Cheese Wagstaff

Planning on getting wasted tonight at a party so god bless the pour soul who is five hours away from being trapped in a conversation with Drunk Cheese on th 38th anniversary of Ian Curtis’s suicide.


----------



## Cheese Wagstaff

Me: All the other guys were stunned, but like had they never listened to the second verse of A Means to An End?
Them: I should probably get going.
Me: Really? I haven’t even gotten to Side B yet.


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Umm....ok??


----------



## John Price

MetalheadPenguinsFan said:


> Umm....ok??




One of the questions on HQ trivia was about a looney and a tooney

You dumb Canadians and your names for your dollar coins


----------



## John Price

Offseason Reflections: was opting not to re-sign Chris Kunitz the right move?


----------



## John Price

lol @SoupyFIN @MetalheadPenguinsFan 

Report: Penguins sign Finnish defenseman Juuso Riikola


----------



## John Price

23
*With time to reflect on everything his team accomplished, Penguins head coach Mike Sullivan penned a letter to Pens fans thanking them for their unwavering support.*


----------



## John Price




----------



## John Price

I hate losing. Sometimes I think that I hate losing more than I enjoy winning. So you can imagine how I have felt over the last week as I've tried to digest a different type of losing, one that leaves you with an empty feeling. We'll learn from it, certainly, but I also want our guys to remember and savor all that they've accomplished. It hurts now, but when I've had a chance to sit outside on my deck, cigar in one hand and a Guinness in the other, I'll absolutely appreciate what these players and coaches have achieved over the past few years.


----------



## John Price

*I hate losing. Sometimes I think that I hate losing more than I enjoy winning. So you can imagine how I have felt over the last week as I've tried to digest a different type of losing, one that leaves you with an empty feeling. We'll learn from it, certainly, but I also want our guys to remember and savor all that they've accomplished. It hurts now, but when I've had a chance to sit outside on my deck, cigar in one hand and a Guinness in the other, I'll absolutely appreciate what these players and coaches have achieved over the past few years.*


----------



## John Price

We haven't heard from @Cheese Wagstaff since he went to that concert last night. 

Can only assume he took DMT and is currently unable to contact the outside world


----------



## PanthersPens62

Someone here knows his Caps are about to choke away the series so he has gone back to obsessing about the 5 time Stanley Cup Champion Pens.


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

G F O P said:


> Offseason Reflections: was opting not to re-sign Chris Kunitz the right move?




Yes. Yes it was.


----------



## John Price

PanthersPens62 said:


> Someone here knows his Caps are about to choke away the series so he has gone back to obsessing about the 5 time Stanley Cup Champion Pens.









@tonyhawks77


----------



## John Price

@PanthersPens62


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

G F O P said:


> @PanthersPens62




Caps losing already...


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Lol down by 2 now


----------



## Club

*This is a public cervix announcement: please keep all on topic talk, on topic. 


thanks*


----------



## John Price

MetalheadPenguinsFan said:


> Lol down by 2 now




And Letang and Dou would be down 10 to these guys


----------



## John Price

How angry are you that the Penguins aren't playing hockey anymore? Does it still make you angry?


----------



## John Price

"Zack Aston-Reese and Dominic Simon are better than Ian Cole or Chris Kunitz" 

@MetalheadPenguinsFan


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

G F O P said:


> How angry are you that the Penguins aren't playing hockey anymore? Does it still make you angry?




Not at all, no.


----------



## John Price

Tampa Bay isn't even a bad team at all. Hurr durr choke hurr durr. That's the best team in the East and they're asserting themselves.


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

G F O P said:


> "Zack Aston-Reese and Dominic Simon are better than Ian Cole or Chris Kunitz"
> 
> @MetalheadPenguinsFan




Kunitz was effectively a corpse on skates his last year or so here. I do miss Cole though.


----------



## John Price

Kunitz


----------



## John Price

Guys it's okay the Caps are just "tired" after playing so much playoff hockey the last few years it's all good


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Good to know anything after the 2nd round tires them out.


----------



## John Price

MetalheadPenguinsFan said:


> Good to know anything after the 2nd round tires them out.




*Posts about fan bases or cities will earn you a infraction, cut that crap out. No flaming or trolling fan bases. Discuss the game or series.....pretty simply. You've been warned.*


----------



## Cheese Wagstaff

G F O P said:


> We haven't heard from @Cheese Wagstaff since he went to that concert last night.
> 
> Can only assume he took DMT and is currently unable to contact the outside world




I went to a party, not a concert.
So get your facts straight.


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Ix confused yet again....


----------



## PanthersPens62

IX is going to implode when Fleury raises the Stanley Cup.


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

PanthersPens62 said:


> IX is going to implode when Fleury raises the Stanley Cup.




I've personally been tired of Vegas since last December but yeah.


----------



## Cheese Wagstaff

Ran into a girl I used to date in a park today while I was sweating through a shirt. Not even like I was exercising I was pretty much hanging out and pouring sweat because it was kind of humid. Good stuff.


----------



## John Price

Cheese Wagstaff said:


> Ran into a girl I used to date in a park today while I was sweating through a shirt. Not even like I was exercising I was pretty much hanging out and pouring sweat because it was kind of humid. Good stuff.




Did you reconcile


----------



## John Price

PanthersPens62 said:


> IX is going to implode when Fleury raises the Stanley Cup.




Implode with joy. I'd love it!


----------



## John Price

My good friend @BattleBorn is a huge Vegas homer

Therefore I am Vegas homer


----------



## Cheese Wagstaff

G F O P said:


> Did you reconcile




We talked cordially.


----------



## John Price

Cheese Wagstaff said:


> We talked cordially.




hit that


----------



## John Price

I heard if you take DMT you disappear from society for a day


----------



## John Price

If I took DMT I would be unable to post for a day

OR discord


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

G F O P said:


> If I took DMT I would be unable to post for a day
> 
> OR discord




Oh please, you'd probably get high off a children's Aspirin you dingus.


----------



## Cheese Wagstaff

G F O P said:


> hit that




Love to get lady advice from spency.


----------



## John Price

............/
......╚⊙ ⊙╝
..╚═(███)═╝
.╚═(███)═╝
╚═(███)═╝
.╚═(███)═╝
..╚═(███)═╝
...╚═(███)═╝
...╚═(███)═╝
..╚═(███)═╝
.╚═(███)═╝
╚═(███)═╝
.╚═(███)═╝
..╚═(███)═╝
...╚═(███)═╝
...╚═(███)═╝
..╚═(███)═╝
.╚═(███)═╝
╚═(███)═╝
╚═(███)═╝
.╚═(███)═╝
..╚═(███)═╝
...╚═(███)═╝
...╚═(███)═╝
..╚═(███)═╝
.╚═(███)═╝
╚═(███)═╝
╚═(███)═╝
.╚═(███)═╝
..╚═(███)═╝
...╚═(███)═╝
...╚═(███)═╝
..╚═(███)═╝
.╚═(███)═╝
╚═(███)═╝
╚═(███)═╝
.╚═(███)═╝
..╚═(███)═╝
...╚═(███)═╝
...╚═(███)═╝
..╚═(███)═╝
.╚═(███)═╝
╚═(███)═╝
╚═(███)═╝
.╚═(███)═╝
..╚═(███)═╝


----------



## John Price

............/
......╚⊙ ⊙╝
..╚═(███)═╝
.╚═(███)═╝
╚═(███)═╝
.╚═(███)═╝
..╚═(███)═╝
...╚═(███)═╝
...╚═(███)═╝
..╚═(███)═╝
.╚═(███)═╝
╚═(███)═╝
.╚═(███)═╝
..╚═(███)═╝
...╚═(███)═╝
...╚═(███)═╝
..╚═(███)═╝
.╚═(███)═╝
╚═(███)═╝
╚═(███)═╝
.╚═(███)═╝
..╚═(███)═╝
...╚═(███)═╝
...╚═(███)═╝
..╚═(███)═╝
.╚═(███)═╝
╚═(███)═╝
╚═(███)═╝
.╚═(███)═╝
..╚═(███)═╝
...╚═(███)═╝
...╚═(███)═╝
..╚═(███)═╝
.╚═(███)═╝
╚═(███)═╝
╚═(███)═╝
.╚═(███)═╝
..╚═(███)═╝
...╚═(███)═╝
...╚═(███)═╝
..╚═(███)═╝
.╚═(███)═╝
╚═(███)═╝
╚═(███)═╝
.╚═(███)═╝
..╚═(███)═╝


----------



## Juzmo

Most likely going to make a trip to the US in early October with the brother. See uncle, look around, go to Florida to see an NHL game, go to the beach, etc.. Will likely stay in the southern parts, but the planning is at an early stage so who knows.

Very excite. Much fun.


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Waiting on a shipping confirmation email


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

MetalheadPenguinsFan said:


> Waiting on a shipping confirmation email




Got it


----------



## John Price

Michael che on los lmao


----------



## John Price

"Who is Michael che" - @Chippah


----------



## Hammettf2b

Imagine losing a playoff series to an expansion team lol


----------



## Hammettf2b




----------



## Bones Malone

G F O P said:


> "Who is Michael che" - @Chippah



Asian comics aren't funny


----------



## John Price

Chippah said:


> Asian comics aren't funny






Seeing him next month and the seats are in the front


----------



## Bones Malone

G F O P said:


> Seeing him next month and the seats are in the front


----------



## John Price

Chippah said:


>


----------



## John Price




----------



## Siamese Dream

@Ceremony have you seen this? 



When the policeman grabs the guy by the hood and pulls it over his head


----------



## Ceremony

*inhales sharply through teeth*

*presses play*

(fourteen f***ing minutes?)

*twenty seven seconds*


----------



## Ceremony

oh hold on there's Rangers fans to laugh at, now we're getting somewhere


----------



## Ceremony

"She brings twetty million in"

Yes tell me how much tax Rangers didn't pay, hmm?


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

I'm starving


----------



## John Price

@Chippah


----------



## John Price




----------



## charliolemieux

What a wonderful bunch of bizarre misfits in this asylum.


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Tampa...


----------



## Deficient Mode

Grats @G F O P

Exciting times!


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Been pooping all day.

Damn salad I ate yesterday!!!


----------



## John Price

MetalheadPenguinsFan said:


> Been pooping all day.
> 
> Damn salad I ate yesterday!!!



Eastern conference champions


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

G F O P said:


> Eastern conference champions




That's nice.

You could still choke when it matters most.


----------



## John Price

MetalheadPenguinsFan said:


> That's nice.
> 
> You could still choke when it matters most.



you mad


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

G F O P said:


> you mad




Nope,


----------



## Siamese Dream

@Ceremony Anna Soubry stating the government and the opposition is divided

Labour Corbyn drone woman: "No we're not, where is the evidence?!" 

Laughter from audience


----------



## Ceremony

Darren Peng said:


> @Ceremony Anna Soubry stating the government and the opposition is divided
> 
> Labour Corbyn drone woman: "No we're not, where is the evidence?!"
> 
> Laughter from audience



I flicked over inadvertently when I put my PS4 off, saw some speccy gammon giving it "STOP BICKERING", which I can only presume was about brexit


----------



## Siamese Dream

They've also doubled the usual number of condescending American women on the panel this week


----------



## Ceremony

Was the one who looks like Sideshow Bob a yank?


----------



## Siamese Dream

Ceremony said:


> Was the one who looks like Sideshow Bob a yank?




No it's some Scottish Corbyn drone I've never heard of, Diane Abbott, Angela Rayner, Emily Thornberry and the one with no lips must all be busy this week


----------



## Ceremony

You can't revise in the shower Jay, the books get wet!


----------



## Ceremony

Darren Peng said:


> No it's some Scottish Corbyn drone I've never heard of, Diane Abbott and Emily Thornberry must be busy this week



Diane was on it last week, remember?


----------



## Ceremony

No-one brings a bag of shit to a pub.
Your dad does.
Does he?
Yeah. Your mum.


----------



## Ceremony

One of these days I'll figure out what songs are on the CD Simon made for Carly

One of them at least is Kids by MGMT, which doesn't seem very fitting


----------



## Siamese Dream

Ceremony said:


> No-one brings a bag of **** to a pub.
> Your dad does.
> Does he?
> Yeah. Your mum.




Wayne Pooney.
Take Shat.
Dr Poo.
The Lion, The Witch and The Specky Kid Who Shit Himself.


----------



## John Price

╭━━━━╮ This is mike Lawler dog. Help ╰┃ ┣▇━▇ memedog take over  ┃ ┃  ╰━▅╮ Discord by pasting  ╰┳╯ ╰━━┳╯ him in 10 other   ╰╮ ┳━━╯ servers or he  ▕▔▋ ╰╮╭━╮ will never be a meme ╱▔╲▋╰━┻┻╮╲╱▔▔▔╲ ▏  ▔▔▔▔▔▔▔  O O┃ ╲╱▔╲▂▂▂▂╱▔╲▂▂▂╱  ▏╳▕▇▇▕ ▏╳▕▇▇▕  ╲▂╱╲▂╱ ╲▂╱╲▂╱


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

This thread sucks


----------



## Bones Malone

G F O P said:


> ╭━━━━╮ This is mike Lawler dog. Help ╰┃ ┣▇━▇ memedog take over  ┃ ┃  ╰━▅╮ Discord by pasting  ╰┳╯ ╰━━┳╯ him in 10 other   ╰╮ ┳━━╯ servers or he  ▕▔▋ ╰╮╭━╮ will never be a meme ╱▔╲▋╰━┻┻╮╲╱▔▔▔╲ ▏  ▔▔▔▔▔▔▔  O O┃ ╲╱▔╲▂▂▂▂╱▔╲▂▂▂╱  ▏╳▕▇▇▕ ▏╳▕▇▇▕  ╲▂╱╲▂╱ ╲▂╱╲▂╱




I can't believe you skewered meme dog


----------



## John Price

*Battle-Today at 9:31 PM*

Snapping wtb ability is one of the criteria for emerging economy status.


----------



## John Price




----------



## John Price

@Kyle93


----------



## ucanthanzalthetruth

Game 7 of the ECF was great


----------



## Deficient Mode

ucanthanzalthetruth said:


> Game 7 of the ECF was great




Finally something went right in these playoffs.


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Vegas' win the Cup tho


----------



## John Price

@RayP


----------



## Siamese Dream

@Ceremony I'm in a pub with a live band and they're currently doing one of Jimmy Eat World's 3 songs


----------



## Ceremony

Darren Peng said:


> @Ceremony I'm in a pub with a live band and they're currently doing one of Jimmy Eat World's 3 songs



zzzzzzzzzz


----------



## John Price

Why is Mark Madden saying a useful player like Phil Kessel could be dealt @MetalheadPenguinsFan @Shrimper @PanthersPens62


----------



## John Price

"The Penguins mid-season defensive struggles were lumped on Cole’s shoulders as the defenseman was banished to the press box for two separate stretches. The Penguins defense was, to many outside observers and this writer, better with Cole."

lol


----------



## John Price

Penguins would be stupid to trade Kessel. Of course, the Penguins were dumb to trade Cole and Reaves too.


----------



## John Price

@Cheese Wagstaff when does your suspension on /r/nyyankees end


----------



## Cheese Wagstaff

G F O P said:


> @Cheese Wagstaff when does your suspension on /r/nyyankees end




Not sure, just too busy trying to make sure HF if GDRP compliant.


----------



## Cheese Wagstaff

Honestly not sure I have any interest off returning to a forum that suspended me for telling a bigot they were a bigot then not being at all responsive in my attempts to contact them to tell them they were clowns.


----------



## John Price

Cheese Wagstaff said:


> Honestly not sure I have any interest off returning to a forum that suspended me for telling a bigot they were a bigot then not being at all responsive in my attempts to contact them to tell them they were clowns.




But they need you to explain analytics.


----------



## John Price

Tickets | My Bloody Valentine - Philadelphia, PA at Live Nation


----------



## Cheese Wagstaff

Wonder if the people who spent money running the Stanford Prison experiment wish they had just waited for the concept of Internet forum moderators to prove that meaningless power will turn just about anyone into a shithead with delusions of grandeur.


----------



## Cheese Wagstaff

G F O P said:


> But they need you to explain analytics.




I have been considering creating a new forum for Nyyankees fans, but I just need to think of a URL.


----------



## John Price

Cheese Wagstaff said:


> I have been considering creating a new forum for Nyyankees fans, but I just need to think of a URL.




Do not touch, Willy. 

Good advice.


----------



## Ceremony

Darren Peng said:


> @Ceremony I'm in a pub with a live band and they're currently doing one of Jimmy Eat World's 3 songs


----------



## Ceremony

I'm not eating that. It's come out the f***ing sea!


----------



## Siamese Dream

Ceremony said:


> I'm not eating that. It's come out the ****ing sea!




Is that a fish?

YES! IT'S A f***ING FISH LAUREN! GIVE ME A MINUTE!


----------



## Siamese Dream

In other news I'm catching up on the Monaco race and "Hammy" is on the radio complaining "the pace is slow" but he's still backed off 1+ seconds from Vettel rather than being right up his arse with this "slow pace" if the pace is slow f***ING TRY TO PASS THEM

What a f***ing sad indictment of how shit this sport has become. Formula 2 is literally more exciting because they can get right in the gearbox of the car in front and make passes into La Rascasse


----------



## Ceremony

Darren Peng said:


> In other news I'm catching up on the Monaco race and "Hammy" is on the radio complaining "the pace is slow" but he's still backed off 1+ seconds from Vettel rather than being right up his arse with this "slow pace" if the pace is slow ****ING TRY TO PASS THEM
> 
> What a ****ing sad indictment of how **** this sport has become. Formula 2 is literally more exciting because they can get right in the gearbox of the car in front and make passes into La Rascasse



I enjoy Hamilton's moaning radio messages, especially when his engineer gives him the coded "shut the f*** up and get on with it" response


----------



## Siamese Dream

What a f***ing embarrassment Williams have become


----------



## Siamese Dream

Ocon literally moves out of the way for Hammy 

"No harm in that" David Coulthard says

f*** off


----------



## Siamese Dream

Come on Kimi


----------



## Siamese Dream

Ricciardo has lost literally hundreds of horses with Vettel right behind him and Hammy is still whining about his tyre

HEY EVERYONE LOOK IT'S NOT MY FAULT IT'S THE CAR


----------



## Siamese Dream

73 laps without a crash? (and not even a good one at that) BOOOOORING


----------



## John Price

www.reddit.com


----------



## Cheese Wagstaff

G F O P said:


> www.reddit.com




Wonder if they’re GDPR compliant unlike a certain other website.


----------



## John Price

Cheese Wagstaff said:


> Wonder if they’re GDPR compliant unlike a certain other website.



Review Facebook's updated Terms, Data and Cookies Policies at We’re Making Our Terms and Data Policy Clearer, Without New Rights to Use Your Data on Facebook


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Caps...


----------



## Cheese Wagstaff

GDPR compliance team is wasting our time here, lads! Amateurs! Amateurs!


----------



## John Price

MetalheadPenguinsFan said:


> Caps...



They aren't as good as Vegas. how is this hilarious?


----------



## John Price

To even get to the finals with this ragtag bunch is an accomplishment you silly goose


----------



## Hammettf2b

@Darren Peng what was wrong with Ricciardo's car that made them think it was basically a miracle for him to win?


----------



## Siamese Dream

Hammettf2b said:


> @Darren Peng what was wrong with Ricciardo's car that made them think it was basically a miracle for him to win?




He had an MGU-K failure which basically means he lost a shit load of power from the battery. The energy from braking gets converted into power, so this meant as well as being slow he had to manage the brakes so they wouldn't blow up as well. He also couldn't use 7th gear. 

In a normal race on any other track they would've told him to stop the car.


----------



## Hammettf2b

Darren Peng said:


> He had an MGU-K failure which basically means he lost a **** load of power from the battery. The energy from braking gets converted into power, so this meant as well as being slow he had to manage the brakes so they wouldn't blow up as well. He also couldn't use 7th gear.
> 
> In a normal race on any other track they would've told him to stop the car.



lol thats crazy. It didn't even look like he was struggling.


----------



## Cheese Wagstaff

G F O P said:


> To even get to the finals with this ragtag bunch is an accomplishment you silly goose


----------



## Siamese Dream

@Ceremony I'm seeing on twitter trends some dreadful programme called "4 men 175 babies" which seems to be about dodgy blokes donating their sperm and one of them has a "wank van" 

Of course it's on Channel 4 as well


----------



## John Price

Cheese Wagstaff said:


>




Your son Joel Embiid didn't get out of the second round.


----------



## Ceremony

Darren Peng said:


> @Ceremony I'm seeing on twitter trends some dreadful programme called "4 men 175 babies" which seems to be about dodgy blokes donating their sperm and one of them has a "wank van"
> 
> Of course it's on Channel 4 as well



I've noticed an upturn in stories about these mobile sperm donors over the past few weeks

Must be a bit strange for the guys doing it as programmes like this no doubt give them a boost in business but also a boost to anyone trying to fish for child support


----------



## Cheese Wagstaff

G F O P said:


> Your son Joel Embiid didn't get out of the second round.




He’s gonna cook their asses next season.


----------



## Ceremony

Cheese Wagstaff said:


> He’s gonna cook their asses next season.



Who, a sperm donor roaming the country in a van?


----------



## Cheese Wagstaff

Ceremony said:


> Who, a sperm donor roaming the country in a van?




My best friend, Sixers center Joel Embiid.


----------



## Ceremony

Cheese Wagstaff said:


> My best friend, Sixers center Joel Embiid.



Basketball, eh?


----------



## Cheese Wagstaff

Ceremony said:


> Basketball, eh?




Baltimore is very excited about this Sixers team.


----------



## Ceremony

Cheese Wagstaff said:


> Baltimore is very excited about this Sixers team.



I'm just annoyed you've got no comments on my gig photography tbqh


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

G F O P said:


> They aren't as good as Vegas. how is this hilarious?




Because they are losing?


----------



## John Price

MetalheadPenguinsFan said:


> Because they are losing?




Yeah, to a team that's better.


----------



## John Price

I will say though that I'm starting to lose interest in Tom Wilson

Getting fed up with his crap


----------



## Mr. Met

@irunthepeg


----------



## irunthepeg

Mr. Met said:


> @irunthepeg



hello


----------



## Ceremony

@Darren Peng I've just seen MI6 advertising for new recruits, I had a look but all their jobs are based in London, you should give it a go.


----------



## Siamese Dream

Ceremony said:


> @Darren Peng I've just seen MI6 advertising for new recruits, I had a look but all their jobs are based in London, you should give it a go.




No thanks, my days of actually having any ambition of a fulfilling career are long gone. I'll just continue along my path of being a perennial under-achiever ever since finishing Year 6 SATs and starting secondary school.

At this point for me a job is just something to do during the week


----------



## Deficient Mode

That is a normal collar. Move on, find a new slant.


----------



## Hansen

[Retweet] That Hansen's swag is always on 100 [/Retweet]


----------



## Ceremony

Darren Peng said:


> No thanks, my days of actually having any ambition of a fulfilling career are long gone. I'll just continue along my path of being a perennial under-achiever ever since finishing Year 6 SATs and starting secondary school.
> 
> At this point for me a job is just something to do during the week



I looked at the open positions and one of them was actually for something to do with Russian, you could do that


----------



## Siamese Dream

Ceremony said:


> I looked at the open positions and one of them was actually for something to do with Russian, you could do that




My Russian phase ended quite a while ago, I gave up on that


----------



## Ceremony

Darren Peng said:


> My Russian phase ended quite a while ago, I gave up on that



This conversation is reminding me of me too much and I'd like to stop now, thanks.


----------



## Siamese Dream

Speaking of which, Omegle Bulgarian girlfriend guy at work was going on the other week about needing a Russian girl and "ahhh Eastern European girls man" and I absolutely roasted him and said "yeah, because that worked out so well for you the last time" 

The reaction from everyone else in the office was somewhat similar to on The Inbetweeners when Will takes a pop at Jay's sister saying she'd get fingered for a bet


----------



## Siamese Dream

Did I also tell you the story of his more recent exploits when he kept going back to the Porsche dealership pretending he wanted one because he fancied a girl who worked there until he got her number and then she said she had a boyfriend


----------



## Cheese Wagstaff

Imagine posting on a website that adhered to its own TOS.


----------



## Ceremony

There must be holes in the coding somewhere.


----------



## Ceremony

Darren Peng said:


> Did I also tell you the story of his more recent exploits when he kept going back to the Porsche dealership pretending he wanted one because he fancied a girl who worked there until he got her number and then she said she had a boyfriend



Is this boy right in the head?


----------



## Ceremony

Cheese Wagstaff said:


> Imagine posting on a website that adhered to its own TOS.



Do you ever feel undermined in your posting?


----------



## Siamese Dream

Ceremony said:


> Is this boy right in the head?




He's actually a nice guy to be fair


----------



## Ceremony

Darren Peng said:


> He's actually a nice guy to be fair



I'm sure he is, but the picture you paint is of a complete dolt.


----------



## Cheese Wagstaff

Ceremony said:


> Do you ever feel undermined in your posting?




I don’t understand the question and I won’t respond to it.


----------



## John Price

Cheese Wagstaff said:


> I don’t understand the question and I won’t respond to it.




You see this news about Bryan Colangelo having multiple fake accounts?


----------



## Cheese Wagstaff

G F O P said:


> You see this news about Bryan Colangelo having multiple fake accounts?




I can’t imagine a prominent Philadelphian lying about his identity on the internet.


----------



## Ceremony

Cheese Wagstaff said:


> I don’t understand the question and I won’t respond to it.



You just did. I win.


----------



## ucanthanzalthetruth

Deficient Mode said:


> That is a normal collar. Move on, find a new slant.



I don't like the game but I follow it for the drama. 100% most entertaining game away from the arena.


----------



## Ceremony

@Darren Peng Question Time is in Tory-voting, no-voting, brexit-voting fermer filled Perth tonight, it should be worth a laugh.


----------



## Ceremony

I can't believe I'm going to watch this shite one week and peener's not here


----------



## Ceremony

Actually scratch that you don't need to watch m8


----------



## Ceremony

How the f*** do you watch this on a regular basis?


----------



## Siamese Dream

Sorry I've been busy

Is Ruth on?


----------



## Ceremony

Darren Peng said:


> Sorry I've been busy
> 
> Is Ruth on?



No, this week's Tory quota is a very shiny black man


----------



## John Price

@CycloneLaunch @Cheese Wagstaff @MetalheadPenguinsFan


----------



## Cody Webster

K


----------



## Deficient Mode

@G F O P


----------



## John Price

Deficient Mode said:


> @G F O P




@Cheese Wagstaff


----------



## irunthepeg

░░░░▄▀▀▀▀▀█▀▄▄▄▄░░░░ ░░▄▀▒▓▒▓▓▒▓▒▒▓▒▓▀▄░░ ▄▀▒▒▓▒▓▒▒▓▒▓▒▓▓▒▒▓█░ █▓▒▓▒▓▒▓▓▓░░░░░░▓▓█░ █▓▓▓▓▓▒▓▒░░░░░░░░▓█░ ▓▓▓▓▓▒░░░░░░░░░░░░█░ ▓▓▓▓░░░░▄▄▄▄░░░▄█▄▀░ ░▀▄▓░░▒▀▓▓▒▒░░█▓▒▒░░ ▀▄░░░░░░░░░░░░▀▄▒▒█░ ░▀░▀░░░░░▒▒▀▄▄▒▀▒▒█░ ░░▀░░░░░░▒▄▄▒▄▄▄▒▒█░ ░░░▀▄▄▒▒░░░░▀▀▒▒▄▀░░ ░░░░░▀█▄▒▒░░░░▒▄▀░░░ ░░░░░░░░▀▀█▄▄▄▄▀░░░░ ░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░


----------



## John Price

░░░░▄▀▀▀▀▀█▀▄▄▄▄░░░░
░░▄▀▒▓▒▓▓▒▓▒▒▓▒▓▀▄░░
▄▀▒▒▓▒▓▒▒▓▒▓▒▓▓▒▒▓█░
█▓▒▓▒▓▒▓▓▓░░░░░░▓▓█░
█▓▓▓▓▓▒▓▒░░░░░░░░▓█░
▓▓▓▓▓▒░░░░░░░░░░░░█░
▓▓▓▓░░░░▄▄▄▄░░░▄█▄▀░
░▀▄▓░░▒▀▓▓▒▒░░█▓▒▒░░
▀▄░░░░░░░░░░░░▀▄▒▒█░
░▀░▀░░░░░▒▒▀▄▄▒▀▒▒█░
░░▀░░░░░░▒▄▄▒▄▄▄▒▒█░
░░░▀▄▄▒▒░░░░▀▀▒▒▄▀░░
░░░░░▀█▄▒▒░░░░▒▄▀░░░
░░░░░░░░▀▀█▄▄▄▄▀░░░░
░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░


----------



## Bones Malone

G F O P said:


> Yeah, to a team that's better.



losers gonna lose


----------



## Ceremony

It's hot.
It is well hot.
Might be too hot.
Might be.


----------



## John Price

░░░░▄▀▀▀▀▀█▀▄▄▄▄░░░░
░░▄▀▒▓▒▓▓▒▓▒▒▓▒▓▀▄░░
▄▀▒▒▓▒▓▒▒▓▒▓▒▓▓▒▒▓█░
█▓▒▓▒▓▒▓▓▓░░░░░░▓▓█░
█▓▓▓▓▓▒▓▒░░░░░░░░▓█░
▓▓▓▓▓▒░░░░░░░░░░░░█░
▓▓▓▓░░░░▄▄▄▄░░░▄█▄▀░
░▀▄▓░░▒▀▓▓▒▒░░█▓▒▒░░
▀▄░░░░░░░░░░░░▀▄▒▒█░
░▀░▀░░░░░▒▒▀▄▄▒▀▒▒█░
░░▀░░░░░░▒▄▄▒▄▄▄▒▒█░
░░░▀▄▄▒▒░░░░▀▀▒▒▄▀░░
░░░░░▀█▄▒▒░░░░▒▄▀░░░
░░░░░░░░▀▀█▄▄▄▄▀░░░░
░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░


----------



## John Price

───▄▀▀▀▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▀▀▀▄───
───█▒▒░░░░░░░░░▒▒█───
────█░░█░░░░░█░░█────
─▄▄──█░░░▀█▀░░░█──▄▄─
█░░█─▀▄░░░░░░░▄▀─█░░█
█▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀█
█░░╦─╦╔╗╦─╔╗╔╗╔╦╗╔╗░░█
█░░║║║╠─║─║─║║║║║╠─░░█
█░░╚╩╝╚╝╚╝╚╝╚╝╩─╩╚╝░░█
▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀


----------



## John Price

░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░
░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░▄▄███▄▄▄░▄▄██▄░░░░░░░
░░░░░░░░░██▀███████████████▀▀▄█░░░░░░
░░░░░░░░█▀▄▀▀▄██████████████▄░░█░░░░░
░░░░░░░█▀▀░▄██████████████▄█▀░░▀▄░░░░
░░░░░▄▀░░░▀▀▄████████████████▄░░░█░░░
░░░░░▀░░░░▄███▀░░███▄████░████░░░░▀▄░
░░░▄▀░░░░▄████░░▀▀░▀░░░░░░██░▀▄░░░░▀▄
░▄▀░░░░░▄▀▀██▀░░░░░▄░░▀▄░░██░░░▀▄░░░░
█░░░░░█▀░░░██▄░░░░░▀▀█▀░░░█░░░░░░█░░░
█░░░▄▀░░░░░░██░░░░░▀██▀░░█▀▄░░░░░░▀▀▀
▀▀▀▀░▄▄▄▄▄▄▀▀░█░░░░░░░░░▄█░░█▀▀▀▀▀█░░
░░░░█░░░▀▀░░░░░░▀▄░░░▄▄██░░░█░░░░░▀▄░
░░░░█░░░░░░░░░░░░█▄▀▀▀▀▀█░░░█░░░░░░█░
░░░░▀░░░░░░░░░░░░░▀░░░░▀░░░░▀░░░░░░░░
░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░


----------



## John Price

There's no competition, it's just me
50 Cent, motherf***er, I'm hot on these streets
If David could go against Goliath with a stone
I can go at Nas and Jigga, both for the throne


----------



## John Price

lol


----------



## Ceremony




----------



## Siamese Dream

Ceremony said:


> It's hot.
> It is well hot.
> Might be too hot.
> Might be.




WE LOVE YOU BURNLEY, WE DO

a


----------



## Shrimper

I like football, but I don't like Burnley. Burnley can f*** off.


----------



## Siamese Dream

I like to think that for that scene the blokes they got to sing the songs were actual Burnley fans IRL


----------



## Deficient Mode

Anyone else think @*NHLJets* should've drafted Auton Matthews instead of Laine? Both are good players but that's was a big mistake if you ask me


----------



## irunthepeg

Deficient Mode said:


> Anyone else think @*NHLJets* should've drafted Auton Matthews instead of Laine? Both are good players but that's was a big mistake if you ask me



@Satan 

░░░░▄▀▀▀▀▀█▀▄▄▄▄░░░░
░░▄▀▒▓▒▓▓▒▓▒▒▓▒▓▀▄░░
▄▀▒▒▓▒▓▒▒▓▒▓▒▓▓▒▒▓█░
█▓▒▓▒▓▒▓▓▓░░░░░░▓▓█░
█▓▓▓▓▓▒▓▒░░░░░░░░▓█░
▓▓▓▓▓▒░░░░░░░░░░░░█░
▓▓▓▓░░░░▄▄▄▄░░░▄█▄▀░
░▀▄▓░░▒▀▓▓▒▒░░█▓▒▒░░
▀▄░░░░░░░░░░░░▀▄▒▒█░
░▀░▀░░░░░▒▒▀▄▄▒▀▒▒█░
░░▀░░░░░░▒▄▄▒▄▄▄▒▒█░
░░░▀▄▄▒▒░░░░▀▀▒▒▄▀░░
░░░░░▀█▄▒▒░░░░▒▄▀░░░
░░░░░░░░▀▀█▄▄▄▄▀░░░░
░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░​


----------



## Guerzy

true


----------



## irunthepeg

new bathroom soaps at work smell like vanilla


----------



## Guerzy

irunthepeg said:


> new bathroom soaps at work smell like vanilla




nice


----------



## Siamese Dream

@Ceremony I've noticed "Love Island" is back on the telly, and Danny Dyer's daughter "Dani" is on it

Absolutely tragic, both her name and that she's on it

f***ing imagine your name being Danny and naming your daughter Dani


----------



## Conrad McBenis

*HFBoards - NHL Message Board and Forum for National Hockey League*

The site is currently being upgraded. Please check back later.


----------



## Deficient Mode

Exciting times @G F O P


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Hungry


----------



## John Price

pens fans so obsessed with Washington

sad


----------



## Conrad McBenis

We are HFBoards - NHL Message Board and Forum for National Hockey League ("we", "our", "us"). We’re committed to protecting and respecting your privacy. If you have questions about your personal information please contact us.
*What information we hold about you*

The type of data that we collect and process includes:

Your name or username.
Your email address.
Your IP address.
Further data may be collected if you choose to share it, such as if you fill out fields on your profile.
We collect some or all of this information in the following cases:

You register as a member on this site.
You fill out our contact form.
You browse this site. See "Cookie policy" below.
You fill out fields on your profile.
*How your personal information is used*

We may use your personal information in the following ways:

For the purposes of making you a registered member of our site, in order for you to contribute content to this site.
We may use your email address to inform you of activity on our site.
Your IP address is recorded when you perform certain actions on our site. Your IP address is never publicly visible.
*Other ways we may use your personal information.*

In addition to notifying you of activity on our site which may be relevant to you, from time to time we may wish to communicate with all members any important information such as newsletters or announcements by email. You can opt-in to or opt-out of such emails in your profile.
We may collect non-personally identifiable information about you in the course of your interaction with our site. This information may include technical information about the browser or type of device you're using. This information will be used purely for the purposes of analytics and tracking the number of visitors to our site.
*Keeping your data secure*

We are committed to ensuring that any information you provide to us is secure. In order to prevent unauthorized access or disclosure, we have put in place suitable measures and procedures to safeguard and secure the information that we collect.
*Cookie policy*

Cookies are small text files which are set by us on your computer which allow us to provide certain functionality on our site, such as being able to log in, or remembering certain preferences.
We have a detailed cookie policy and more information about the cookies that we set on this page.
*Rights*

You have a right to access the personal data we hold about you or obtain a copy of it. To do so please contact us. If you believe that the information we hold for you is incomplete or inaccurate, you may contact us to ask us to complete or correct that information.
You also have the right to request the erasure of your personal data. Please contact us if you would like us to remove your personal data.
*Acceptance of this policy*

Continued use of our site signifies your acceptance of this policy. If you do not accept the policy then please do not use this site. When registering we will further request your explicit acceptance of the privacy policy.
*Changes to this policy*

We may make changes to this policy at any time. You may be asked to review and re-accept the information in this policy if it changes in the future.


----------



## Ceremony

Darren Peng said:


> @Ceremony I've noticed "Love Island" is back on the telly, and Danny Dyer's daughter "Dani" is on it
> 
> Absolutely tragic, both her name and that she's on it
> 
> ****ing imagine your name being Danny and naming your daughter Dani



Have you ever seen Football Factory? It seems like something you'd enjoy.


----------



## Siamese Dream

Ceremony said:


> Have you ever seen Football Factory? It seems like something you'd enjoy.




I think I have. Is that the one when the cockneys get chucked off the bus in Liverpool or somewhere and the scousers ask them where they're from and they just say "araaahnd"

I also vaguely remember a scene when the main character is given a Chelsea smile


----------



## Ceremony

Darren Peng said:


> I think I have. Is that the one when the cockneys get chucked off the bus in Liverpool or somewhere and the scousers ask them where they're from and they just say "araaahnd"
> 
> I also vaguely remember a scene when the main character is given a Chelsea smile



Yes, that's the one. Full of top quality pwopa nawty antics.


----------



## Ceremony

Also if you think I know or care what Love Island is you must think I'm someone else


----------



## Ceremony

There's more chance of me watching one of the Scott Hutchison videos I keep getting my youtube suggestions than that

f*** off


----------



## PanthersPens62

G F O P said:


> pens fans so obsessed with Washington
> 
> sad



Pot meet kettle! 
But you 100% redeemed yourself in my eyes by taking a selfie with the legendary Donald S. Cherry. I am jelly beyond belief.


----------



## Hammettf2b

Imagine making it to the SCF in your inaugural season only to lose to the greatest choke artists in the past decade.


----------



## Deficient Mode

G F O P said:


> pens fans so obsessed with Washington
> 
> sad




Vegas now is showing what they really are - a collection of very mediocre players with very mediocre level of talent. A bunch of leftovers, in a nutshell. Their whole season up until this moment is one gigantic bizarre fluke. It’s just that from the optics of a Penguins fan this is the worst time for them to show their true colors.

This year’s Finals is a total and utter joke. The very fact that Vegas and Caps are competing for the Cup totally devalues the trophy itself. If a makeshift group of discarded second hand goods and a perennial playoff choker can make it to the Cup than it’s a totally random competition where anyone can win, as opposed to when the really best team wins. This cheap show really makes me doubt the value of Pens wins the previous two years. It’s extremely frustrating.


----------



## John Price




----------



## John Price




----------



## Guerzy

Congrats @Mike


----------



## Guerzy

Remove my personal data you hoarding info thieving dolts @hfboards


----------



## Cheese Wagstaff

SPACE TRAVELS IN MY BLOOD THERE AINT NOTHING I CAN DO ABOUT IT


----------



## Ceremony

Cheese Wagstaff said:


> SPACE TRAVELS IN MY BLOOD THERE AINT NOTHING I CAN DO ABOUT IT


----------



## John Price




----------



## John Price




----------



## Cheese Wagstaff

G F O P said:


>





Just think how many men died that day to protect your freedom to sit around your house on the internet and occasionally attend AA baseball games.


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Jarritos brand Mexican soda is deeeeeeelish.


----------



## Siamese Dream

@Ceremony "chips, cheese & gravy anyone?" Formula 1 - BBC Sport

Absolute minter


----------



## Ceremony

Darren Peng said:


> @Ceremony "chips, cheese & gravy anyone?" Formula 1 - BBC Sport
> 
> Absolute minter



@Medzaideva


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Received all my horror movie themed t-shirts in the mail today!!


----------



## John Price

MetalheadPenguinsFan said:


> Received all my horror movie themed t-shirts in the mail today!!




Your fellow Pens fans are being very petty in the OT section right now lmao


----------



## John Price

I mean are you f***ing serious with this bullshit

"I HOPE THEY DON'T GET TO SEE THE CUP LIFTED AT HOME" 

Pittsburgh won all 5 cups away from home. What's your point.


----------



## John Price

@MetalheadPenguinsFan please talk some sense into them


----------



## Deficient Mode

Unless you can afford 1k for cup finals tickets, why do you care if you lift at home or away


----------



## Ceremony

Deficient Mode said:


> Unless you can afford 1k for cup finals tickets, why do you care if you lift at home or away



Because it's better, obviously.


----------



## Deficient Mode

Ceremony said:


> Because it's better, obviously.




If I'm watching on tv, I don't care.


----------



## Ceremony

Deficient Mode said:


> If I'm watching on tv, I don't care.



You're wrong


----------



## Siamese Dream

@Ceremony When one of the Daily Fail-reading poshos at work tells me "you're so cynical" because I said an article he had read "sounds like Daily Mail fake news to me"

It was some rubbish about British people dying on boats and then they just leave them because it's international waters, making it someone else's problem or something. Daily Fail probably thinks it's the EU's fault I said.


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

G F O P said:


> @MetalheadPenguinsFan please talk some sense into them


----------



## Ceremony

Darren Peng said:


> @Ceremony When one of the Daily Fail-reading poshos at work tells me "you're so cynical" because I said an article he had read "sounds like Daily Mail fake news to me"
> 
> It was some rubbish about British people dying on boats and then they just leave them because it's international waters, making it someone else's problem or something. Daily Fail probably thinks it's the EU's fault I said.



My work's especially staunch and thinks Steven Gerrard is Jesus. At least I can get a laugh out of the unfettered shite they parrot.


----------



## Siamese Dream

Ceremony said:


> My work's especially staunch and thinks Steven Gerrard is Jesus. At least I can get a laugh out of the unfettered ****e they parrot.




Since moving downstairs in my office I've got away from all the football talk that went on upstairs (though it's probably not as bad as the Love Island discussion they have downstairs) 

Upstairs there was an Arsenal fan, a Blackburn fan, a Cardiff City season ticket holder, and a Swindon Town season ticket holder. A real motley crew.


----------



## Ceremony

Darren Peng said:


> Since moving downstairs in my office I've got away from all the football talk that went on upstairs (though it's probably not as bad as the Love Island discussion they have downstairs)
> 
> Upstairs there was an Arsenal fan, a Blackburn fan, a Cardiff City season ticket holder, and a Swindon Town season ticket holder. A real motley crew.



No imagination with the football in my work. All huns. Except one guy who does an extremely poor imitation of my job in the evenings who is literally every stereotype of a Celtic fan you could ever imagine, although the subtleties are probably lost on you.


----------



## Siamese Dream

Ceremony said:


> No imagination with the football in my work. All huns. Except one guy who does an extremely poor imitation of my job in the evenings who is literally every stereotype of a Celtic fan you could ever imagine, although the subtleties are probably lost on you.




It probably wouldn't surprise you to learn that I actually preferred Celtic to Rangers as a kid and owned a Celtic shirt. At this time I was unaware of the politics, I seem to recall liking them more because of the name and colours


----------



## Ceremony

Darren Peng said:


> It probably wouldn't surprise you to learn that I actually preferred Celtic to Rangers as a kid and owned a Celtic shirt. At this time I was unaware of the politics, I seem to recall liking them more because of the name and colours



I've no idea why anyone outwith Scotland would pick either of them, although based on how old you (likely) would have been at the time it's slightly surprising since they were garbage then


----------



## Siamese Dream

Ceremony said:


> I've no idea why anyone outwith Scotland would pick either of them, although based on how old you (likely) would have been at the time it's slightly surprising since they were garbage then




No I don't think they were, this was in the early 2000s, certainly before 2006 since I still lived in Wales at the time.

I went through a lot of phases of liking different teams back then, including ones from other countries since I wasn't really a die hard fan of any particular team, I just liked football.


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Football is boring


----------



## Siamese Dream

@Ceremony Did you see Frankie Boyle goes to Russia?

I was absolutely roaring when the drunk Cossack guy picked up the cat and pretended it was a gun


----------



## Ceremony

Don't blame me, drug dealers are unreliable!


----------



## Cheese Wagstaff

July July July


----------



## Deficient Mode

@G F O P Congrats again. Glad they finally shed the choker label.


----------



## John Price

@Hansen 0


----------



## Siamese Dream

@Ceremony this coming from a man who supports the use of grid girls

Lewis Hamilton says society is 'in stone age' on equal pay and racial equality

What an absolute hypocritical cretin he is


----------



## Siamese Dream

Also a quality comment on the BBC article following the first practice session 


*8. Posted byBon Jovi*

on12 minutes ago
Time to ban the hypersoft tyre as it is basically just cheating. It’s unfair that Hamilton is made to run the ultrasoft while all the others can run the hyper and basically gain 0.7 seconds a lap over Hammy.

All teams should get the same tyre.


----------



## ucanthanzalthetruth

Gratz @G F O P


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Did you buy merch yet @G F O P


----------



## Ceremony

Darren Peng said:


> @Ceremony this coming from a man who supports the use of grid girls
> 
> Lewis Hamilton says society is 'in stone age' on equal pay and racial equality
> 
> What an absolute hypocritical cretin he is



I'm not sure I'd listen to a man paid 40 million a year to drive a car about any kind of pay disparity tbqh


----------



## Ceremony

I'm going to read some ixcuincle posts, which I haven't done willingly in over four years. What a time.


----------



## John Price

MetalheadPenguinsFan said:


> Did you buy merch yet @G F O P



woke up 4 am camped outside store for it


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

G F O P said:


> woke up 4 am camped outside store for it




Seriously??


----------



## Kyle93

G F O P said:


> @Kyle93




hi


----------



## Guerzy

Congrats @Mike


----------



## John Price

MetalheadPenguinsFan said:


> Seriously??




Yes.


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

G F O P said:


> Yes.




Whatdja buy??


----------



## John Price

MetalheadPenguinsFan said:


> Whatdja buy??


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

G F O P said:


>




No bobbleheads??


----------



## John Price

Uber: Starting at 10:00 a.m. today, Friday, June 8, open your Uber Eats app to purchase official Washington Capitals Championship t-shirts and hats delivered to you in partnership with Fanatics and your Washington Capitals. Please note demand will be high and availability limited to DC and Arlington. Get the details by clicking here.


----------



## Kyle93

Hello @SoupyFIN


----------



## Cheese Wagstaff

G F O P said:


> Uber: Starting at 10:00 a.m. today, Friday, June 8, open your Uber Eats app to purchase official Washington Capitals Championship t-shirts and hats delivered to you in partnership with Fanatics and your Washington Capitals. Please note demand will be high and availability limited to DC and Arlington. Get the details by clicking here.




What are your thoughts on the Orioles 19-44 start?


----------



## Siamese Dream

@Ceremony you will like this, me and a couple of my mates are going on a Lads holiday to Ibiza in July


----------



## Ceremony

Darren Peng said:


> @Ceremony you will like this, me and a couple of my mates are going on a Lads holiday to Ibiza in July



I look forward to you showing up on something on E4 in November.


----------



## Siamese Dream

Ceremony said:


> I look forward to you showing up on something on E4 in November.




Rofl

So true


----------



## John Price




----------



## Deficient Mode

Lebron is better than Jordan who cares


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

The NBA sucks


----------



## irunthepeg

lebron couldn't even win one game in the finals what a clown loser


----------



## Guerzy

irunthepeg said:


> lebron couldn't even win one game in the finals what a clown loser




true


----------



## Cheese Wagstaff

G F O P said:


>





An interesting reaction to my question about your beloved Orioles being on pace for 110 losses.


----------



## Pip

Ehat


----------



## Ceremony

@SoupyFIN have you ever been added by random people on PSN? This guy has added me a couple of times over the past few months and yesterday he added "acept me pls"

I don't get it


----------



## Deficient Mode

Ceremony said:


> @SoupyFIN have you ever been added by random people on PSN? This guy has added me a couple of times over the past few months and yesterday he added "acept me pls"
> 
> I don't get it




He's a fan of your entertainment board reviews, clearly


----------



## Ceremony

Deficient Mode said:


> He's a fan of your entertainment board reviews, clearly



I don't think the PlayStation is a good conduit for any of that


----------



## SoupyFIN

Ceremony said:


> @SoupyFIN have you ever been added by random people on PSN? This guy has added me a couple of times over the past few months and yesterday he added "acept me pls"
> 
> I don't get it



Maybe you two crossed paths at some point? Idk how long the "recent players" -thingy works, but he might've found you from there.


----------



## Ceremony

SoupyFIN said:


> Maybe you two crossed paths at some point? Idk how long the "recent players" -thingy works, but he might've found you from there.



He only has 13 games and the only things I've played online in 2018 are GT Sport, Rocket League and IV with you. He has Ace Combat Infinity, that's about the only thing that's possible and I only played that for a few hours the night before the servers got turned off.


----------



## Ceremony

tbh I would have happily just kept ignoring him despite wanting to know why he keeps adding me, but now he's added a message I mustn't say a word.


----------



## KareemTrustfund

Ceremony said:


> @SoupyFIN have you ever been added by random people on PSN? This guy has added me a couple of times over the past few months and yesterday he added "acept me pls"
> 
> I don't get it





It's me you dolt!


----------



## Ceremony

KareemTrustfund said:


> It's me you dolt!



I didn't know you were Mexican. Very sorry.


----------



## Ceremony

Sorry?

AS IF !!


----------



## John Price

@MetalheadPenguinsFan


----------



## John Price

@PanthersPens62 can also take a f***ing look at that video.


----------



## John Price




----------



## John Price

@Cheese Wagstaff


----------



## Cheese Wagstaff

G F O P said:


> @Cheese Wagstaff





Sorry I’m busy picturing what it will be like when Canada wins the World Cup on home soil then parties on Hess Street to celebrate.


----------



## John Price

Cheese Wagstaff said:


> Sorry I’m busy picturing what it will be like when Canada wins the World Cup on home soil then parties on Hess Street to celebrate.



Where a fantasy, becomes reality! Did you have any doubt???


----------



## John Price

Kay is one of the worst hacks out there and I still throw a fit whenever he's not calling the game.


----------



## PanthersPens62

G F O P said:


> @MetalheadPenguinsFan




My man Crosby could teach Ovie a thing or 2 as far as parade decorum goes.


----------



## Pip

@G F O P


----------



## Ceremony

@Darren Peng your thoughts on PMQs today

Hell @Shrimper let's hear what you have to say.


----------



## John Price

rip @Shrimper


----------



## Siamese Dream

Ceremony said:


> @Darren Peng your thoughts on PMQs today
> 
> Hell @Shrimper let's hear what you have to say.




Didn't the Nazi Party once do the same thing?


----------



## Ceremony

Darren Peng said:


> Didn't the Nazi Party once do the same thing?



I don't think there's ever been a Nazi party with elected members in the UK parliament


----------



## Ceremony

I mean you're the one with a Wikipedia reading degree, maybe you know something I don't


----------



## Summer Rose

Did you know that penguins are made out of toothpaste?


----------



## Siamese Dream

Ceremony said:


> I mean you're the one with a Wikipedia reading degree, maybe you know something I don't




I seem to recall watching a film in A Level history in which the Nazi Party led by Robert Carlyle walks out of the Reichstag in order to dissolve it and force a new election


----------



## Siamese Dream

In other news I drew Nigeria in my work's World Cup sweepstake

Have you done one at your work?


----------



## Ceremony

Darren Peng said:


> In other news I drew Nigeria in my work's World Cup sweepstake
> 
> Have you done one at your work?



Argentina


----------



## Ceremony

Another guy took the huff because he kept pulling out shite teams and ended up buying five of them before finally getting Brazil


----------



## Siamese Dream

We didn't have to buy in, the directors said the prizes are coming directly out of the company's pocket.

We've only got 28 people in the company, so once everyone had a team we put all the names back in to see which 4 people got the remaining teams


----------



## Ceremony

Darren Peng said:


> We didn't have to buy in, the directors said the prizes are coming directly out of the company's pocket.
> 
> We've only got 28 people in the company, so once everyone had a team we put all the names back in to see which 4 people got the remaining teams



yeah it's £2 a team in mine

I don't know what sort of racketeering operation you work for


----------



## Siamese Dream

I've also just been over to sportsbook and put all 25k of my vcash on Portugal


----------



## Ceremony

Darren Peng said:


> I've also just been over to sportsbook and put all 25k of my vcash on Portugal


----------



## Siamese Dream

Ceremony said:


> yeah it's £2 a team in mine
> 
> I don't know what sort of racketeering operation you work for




Funny you should mention that as it's what a lot of our prospective customers seem to think, judging from some of the nasty responses we get back in the post thinking it's a scam that they basically get free money because the power companies are absolute lizards


----------



## Siamese Dream

Also our company day out on Monday got even posher when somebody got the cricket bats out of the car so we could play on the grass at Blenheim Palace after watching the circus


----------



## Ceremony

Darren Peng said:


> Also our company day out on Monday got even posher when somebody got the cricket bats out of the car so we could play on the grass at Blenheim Palace after watching the circus



Oh, I had a review in work the other day

The first there've been for the three years I've been there, but I'm sure that isn't important


----------



## John Price

@MetalheadPenguinsFan @Shrimper @PanthersPens62


----------



## John Price




----------



## John Price




----------



## John Price

How many parades did you attend in person @PanthersPens62 @MetalheadPenguinsFan


----------



## John Price

Fans camping in parking garages to see a parade LOL




as opposed to


----------



## Siamese Dream

@G F O P "you know what a bad loser is? Well Hammond is what's called a bad winner"


----------



## John Price

Darren Peng said:


> @G F O P "you know what a bad loser is? Well Hammond is what's called a bad winner"





lol


----------



## Cheese Wagstaff

Washington DC is a garbage city layout. And the height restriction that effectively created it is garbage too.


----------



## SniperHF




----------



## PanthersPens62

G F O P said:


> Fans camping in parking garages to see a parade LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> as opposed to



Dude, they were in parking lots because there were so many people that there was not room for everyone to be on the street. You kill me....even with a Cup win you are STILL obsessed with the Pens!  4 more to go before you catch up! And take note of how well behaved Crosby is.


----------



## John Price

PanthersPens62 said:


> Dude, they were in parking lots because there were so many people that there was not room for everyone to be on the street. You kill me....even with a Cup win you are STILL obsessed with the Pens!  4 more to go before you catch up! And take note of how well behaved Crosby is.



there was barely anyone at the pens parade


----------



## PanthersPens62

G F O P said:


> there was barely anyone at the pens parade



Ok, if you say so.


----------



## John Price

PanthersPens62 said:


> Ok, if you say so.



rent free


----------



## Ceremony

Just pulled out a win in GT Sport

the platinum chase is back on, lads


----------



## Siamese Dream

@Ceremony Isabel Oakeshott on Question Time tonight still desperately clinging on to her relevance from breaking the David Cameron pig f***ing story.

They're in Wales and they've essentially got an all-Brexit panel up against Leanne Wood. This is going to be brutal.


----------



## Siamese Dream

Caernarfon's only member of the Young Conservatives in the audience by himself in his suit now speaking


----------



## Siamese Dream

@Ceremony tune into Radio 1, my office may be featuring on "Office Anthems" or some shit soon

Edit: nevermind they cancelled on us lol, possibly next week


----------



## Ceremony

Darren Peng said:


> @Ceremony tune into Radio 1, my office may be featuring on "Office Anthems" or some **** soon
> 
> Edit: nevermind they cancelled on us lol, possibly next week



Absolutely none of this appeals to me.


----------



## Ceremony

Darren Peng said:


> @Ceremony Isabel Oakeshott on Question Time tonight still desperately clinging on to her relevance from breaking the David Cameron pig ****ing story.
> 
> They're in Wales and they've essentially got an all-Brexit panel up against Leanne Wood. This is going to be brutal.



I saw an old boy with earrings asking something, I think

meh


----------



## Siamese Dream

Ceremony said:


> Absolutely none of this appeals to me.




I wanted no part of it to be honest. I often wonder who the hell are these people that call in to the radio, and I found out when the one girl who works downstairs messaged in asking for a shout out.

Someone then went upstairs to ask what song we should request for our "office anthem" and all the football lads wanted 3 Lions on a shirt

Utterly tragic


----------



## Ceremony

Darren Peng said:


> I wanted no part of it to be honest. I often wonder who the hell are these people that call in to the radio, and I found out when the one girl who works downstairs messaged in asking for a shout out.
> 
> Someone then went upstairs to ask what song we should request for our "office anthem" and all the football lads wanted 3 Lions on a shirt
> 
> Utterly tragic



I'm quite alarmed you'd think I know anything about Radio 1


----------



## Shrimper

I got Belgium, Denmark in my Work sweepstake.

With my friends I got Belgium, Switzerland, Sweden and Poland. I think


----------



## Ceremony

Shrimper said:


> I got Belgium, Denmark in my Work sweepstake.
> 
> With my friends I got Belgium, Switzerland, Sweden and Poland. I think



Unlucks.


----------



## Siamese Dream

Ceremony said:


> I'm quite alarmed you'd think I know anything about Radio 1




Maybe it's on in your break room or something

I don't know why she wanted a shout out today though, we never even listen to the radio in work. Maybe it was because there were no "grown ups" (basically anyone over 30 which only includes the community manager and the company directors) in today


----------



## Ceremony

Darren Peng said:


> Maybe it's on in your break room or something
> 
> I don't know why she wanted a shout out today though, we never even listen to the radio in work. Maybe it was because there were no "grown ups" (basically anyone over 30 which only includes the community manager and the company directors) in today



Back door guy today was in the warehouse listening to Scooter. Nup.


----------



## Siamese Dream

Ceremony said:


> Back door guy today was in the warehouse listening to Scooter. Nup.




WHEN I WAS YOUNG IT SEEMED THAT LIFE WAS SO WONDERFUL

a


----------



## Siamese Dream

One of my hockey teammates is also going to Ibiza (not at the same time as me) and is going without booking any accommodation

This should end well


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Wish my food would hurry and get here


----------



## The Shovel Penguin

feli felici felicitas deficit


----------



## Ceremony

Darren Peng said:


> One of my hockey teammates is also going to Ibiza (not at the same time as me) and is going without booking any accommodation
> 
> This should end well



Ten? Ten? Ten? Ten? Ten?

FIVE?!


----------



## Ceremony

Speaking of films we watch endlessly, I had a dream about the Matrix last night

Been a while since they've been on ITV2, I'll need to get them on blu-ray to annoy you


----------



## Ceremony

Oh that also reminds me, I went out to work this morning and there's some jakey on the other side of the street shouting at me to ask if I've got a light. f*** right off.


----------



## John Price




----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

My stomach hates me rn


----------



## John Price

MetalheadPenguinsFan said:


> My stomach hates me rn



Pittsburgh Penguins

Jake Guentzel-85 Sidney Crosby-94 Patric Hornqvist-86

Carl Hagelin-82 Evgeni Malkin-93 Phil Kessel-89

Conor Sheary-82 Derick Brassard-84 Bryan Rust-81

Riley Sheahan-81
Daniel Sprong-79
Zach Aston-Reese-78
Zach Aston-Reese-77
Carter Rowney-76
Dominik Simon-77
Josh Jooris-77

Brian Dumoulin-85 Kris Letang-86
Olli Maatta-83 Justin Schultz-83
Jamie Oleksiak-81 Chad Ruhwedel-79

Matt Hunwick-78
Zachary Lauzon-77

Matt Murray-88
Tristan Jarry-80

Casey DeSmith-77
Filip Gustavsson-77


----------



## Ceremony

I see one of TJ's alts has been made a moderator

Talent must be thin on the ground these days.


----------



## John Price

Lol if it's one of those dumb numbskulls that @tonyhawks77 recruited to Lnge

@VickAshley

@Dont Toews Me Bro 

@iGetThatBread


----------



## Cheese Wagstaff

G F O P said:


> Lol if it's one of those dumb numbskulls that @tonyhawks77 recruited to Lnge
> 
> @VickAshley
> 
> @Dont Toews Me Bro
> 
> @iGetThatBread




How do you feel about the fact that your beloved Orioles have lost 9 in a row and are on pace for 117 losses? Must be tough for a diehard O’s fan such as yourself.


----------



## Dont Toews Me Bro

G F O P said:


> Lol if it's one of those dumb numbskulls that @tonyhawks77 recruited to Lnge
> 
> @VickAshley
> 
> @Dont Toews Me Bro
> 
> @iGetThatBread




No one recruited me here little one.


----------



## Conrad McBenis

G F O P said:


> Lol if it's one of those dumb numbskulls that @tonyhawks77 recruited to Lnge
> 
> @VickAshley
> 
> @Dont Toews Me Bro
> 
> @iGetThatBread




Wrong.


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Can't sleep


----------



## John Price

tonyhawks77 said:


> Wrong.




Those 3 mentioned are probably 3 of the worst people I've ever seen on these message boards, in nearly 10 years. 

Congratulations, scumbags.


----------



## Conrad McBenis

G F O P said:


> Those 3 mentioned are probably 3 of the worst people I've ever seen on these message boards, in nearly 10 years.
> 
> Congratulations, scumbags.




World Cup and early beer.


----------



## John Price

I don't know how the mods haven't banned @VickAshley or @iGetThatBread 

@Dont Toews Me Bro is just plain annoying but the other 2 have serious psychological issues which need to be sorted out before they can post on these boards again


----------



## John Price

@SoupyFIN make yourself useful for once and start banning these f***ing clowns


----------



## John Price

I would watch the World Cup in Grant Park but I don't want to get shot #Chiraq


----------



## John Price

Chiraq is a nickname given to Americas third largest city, Chicago. Chicago was given this nickname because there are more murders and violence that occur in Chicago than the war in Iraq. Walking the streets of Chicago is like walking in Iraq with all the murders, robbery, gang bangs, and acts of violence.
Chief Keef: I keep it three hunna and pack heat on the streets of chiraq


----------



## VickAshley

G F O P said:


> I don't know how the mods haven't banned @VickAshley or @iGetThatBread
> 
> @Dont Toews Me Bro is just plain annoying but the other 2 have serious psychological issues which need to be sorted out before they can post on these boards again



Good morning. 7 am on a Sunday and you are waking up with Vickster on the brain. That is always a great way to start your day.

@tonyhawks77 
@Guerzy


----------



## John Price

@VickAshley please head to South Chicago thanks


----------



## Conrad McBenis

VickAshley said:


> Good morning. 7 am on a Sunday and you are waking up with Vickster on the brain. That is always a great way to start your day.
> 
> @tonyhawks77
> @Guerzy






@VickAshley , he's got you on the brain in discord too.


----------



## John Price




----------



## VickAshley

G F O P said:


> @VickAshley please head to South Chicago thanks



Thank you for taking me off of fake ignore.

Thank you.


----------



## John Price

MetalheadPenguinsFan said:


> Can't sleep



*In winning the Conn Smythe Trophy for the first time, Ovechkin put his name on an extremely short list of four players in NHL history who have won as many as three Hart Trophies and at least one Conn Smythe.

The list: Wayne Gretzky, Mario Lemieux, Bobby Orr and Ovechkin. That's some company to be keeping.*


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Bored


----------



## Dont Toews Me Bro

G F O P said:


> @SoupyFIN make yourself useful for once and start banning these ****ing clowns




For what offense?


----------



## Dont Toews Me Bro

G F O P said:


> Chiraq is a nickname given to Americas third largest city, Chicago. Chicago was given this nickname because there are more murders and violence that occur in Chicago than the war in Iraq. Walking the streets of Chicago is like walking in Iraq with all the murders, robbery, gang bangs, and acts of violence.
> Chief Keef: I keep it three hunna and pack heat on the streets of chiraq




How would you know? You've never been here.


----------



## John Price




----------



## Shrimper

MetalheadPenguinsFan said:


> Can't sleep




Clown will eat me.


----------



## John Price

Stanley cup CHAMPIONS


----------



## John Price

"f*** OJ Simpson!"


----------



## John Price

@Shrimper


----------



## John Price

@Shrimper who are these nobodies on England's World Cup team? 

Guy; Guy, Guy, Guy, Guy, Henderson, Guy, Guy, Sterling, Guy, Kane


----------



## Shrimper

G F O P said:


> @Shrimper who are these nobodies on England's World Cup team?
> 
> Guy; Guy, Guy, Guy, Guy, Henderson, Guy, Guy, Sterling, Guy, Kane




What's the USA's team?

Oh


----------



## John Price




----------



## John Price




----------



## John Price




----------



## John Price




----------



## John Price




----------



## John Price




----------



## John Price




----------



## John Price




----------



## John Price




----------



## John Price




----------



## John Price




----------



## John Price




----------



## John Price




----------



## John Price




----------



## John Price




----------



## John Price




----------



## John Price

f***...

@Kyle93


----------



## John Price




----------



## John Price

she's so f***ing hot


----------



## John Price

spam more yanet


----------



## John Price




----------



## John Price




----------



## John Price




----------



## John Price




----------



## John Price




----------



## John Price




----------



## John Price




----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Soccer is boring


----------



## John Price

holy shit


----------



## John Price




----------



## John Price

spam yanet


----------



## iGetThatBread

G F O P said:


> I don't know how the mods haven't banned @VickAshley or @iGetThatBread
> 
> @Dont Toews Me Bro is just plain annoying but the other 2 have serious psychological issues which need to be sorted out before they can post on these boards again



I thought I told your unemployed, fat, piece of shit ass to NEVER tag me


----------



## John Price

MetalheadPenguinsFan said:


> Soccer is boring


----------



## John Price

@PanthersPens62


----------



## John Price




----------



## John Price

@PanthersPens62 @MetalheadPenguinsFan @Shrimper 

The problem with the Penguins is they were some of the most boring champions out there. I'm so glad a real champion emerged this year that knows how to take the Cup out to f***ing party. Not some stiff boring champion like the Penguins. 

What was the most fun the Pens had with the cup? Kessel stuffing it with hot dogs? Lmao. Boring ass champs.


----------



## PanthersPens62

Funny.....each of the FIVE times the Pens won the Cup I never gave the Caps a 2nd thought. And somehow you can't let go of your Pens obsession.


----------



## PanthersPens62

Soccer is indeed boring.....but I do get a thrill every time the so-called GOAT Messi comes up small in the World Cup.


----------



## John Price

PanthersPens62 said:


> Funny.....each of the FIVE times the Pens won the Cup I never gave the Caps a 2nd thought. And somehow you can't let go of your Pens obsession.


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

G F O P said:


> @PanthersPens62 @MetalheadPenguinsFan @Shrimper
> 
> The problem with the Penguins is they were some of the most boring champions out there. I'm so glad a real champion emerged this year that knows how to take the Cup out to ****ing party. Not some stiff boring champion like the Penguins.
> 
> What was the most fun the Pens had with the cup? Kessel stuffing it with hot dogs? Lmao. Boring ass champs.




I believe the phrase is "act like you've been here before."

And we have.


----------



## Shrimper

G F O P said:


> @PanthersPens62 @MetalheadPenguinsFan @Shrimper
> 
> The problem with the Penguins is they were some of the most boring champions out there. I'm so glad a real champion emerged this year that knows how to take the Cup out to ****ing party. Not some stiff boring champion like the Penguins.
> 
> What was the most fun the Pens had with the cup? Kessel stuffing it with hot dogs? Lmao. Boring ass champs.




Obsessed.


----------



## Ceremony

What happened to my friend @McCoy? I was enjoying talking music with him.


----------



## McCoy

Ceremony said:


> What happened to my friend @McCoy? I was enjoying talking music with him.




364 days before I can moving new user in the forum.

To Offside or to SeattleFan4Life32 my expectation.


----------



## Siamese Dream

@Ceremony I've noticed the only BBC comments sections that are nearly as good as Lewis Hamilton articles are any England and Wales related rugby ones

Warren Gatland: Wales and England are currently 'poles apart'

I've also started to notice the Brexit ones are becoming a lot more Youtubey as well


----------



## Siamese Dream

@Ceremony England soccerball types on the internet are even more insufferable than expected after this "big win" over f***ing Tunisia


----------



## Deficient Mode

@Darren Peng


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Soccer sucks


----------



## Ceremony

Deficient Mode said:


> @Darren Peng



LimmyThatcherGraveDildo.jpg


----------



## Ceremony

McCoy said:


> 364 days before I can moving new user in the forum.
> 
> To Offside or to SeattleFan4Life32 my expectation.



Good lad.


----------



## McCoy

G F O P said:


>




Even Capitals are great for now.


----------



## John Price

The 2018 NHL Gaming World Championship™ is today at 4pm ET LIVE on Twitch!

These 6 gamers have proven why they are the best in each region! Now watch these EA SPORTS NHL® 18 gamers compete at the ESports Arena Las Vegas to see who will be the 2018 NHL Gaming World Champion™.


----------



## Cheese Wagstaff

They closed the weed legalization thread? But now that it’s legal, then surely according to “if it’s illegal, don’t post it” the thread should be valid?


----------



## John Price

Cheese Wagstaff said:


> They closed the weed legalization thread? But now that it’s legal, then surely according to “if it’s illegal, don’t post it” the thread should be valid?



Makes you think, doesn't it?

Can you explain this logic @ThirdManIn


----------



## John Price




----------



## ThirdManIn

G F O P said:


> Makes you think, doesn't it?
> 
> Can you explain this logic @ThirdManIn




Why in the absolute f*** would I give a shit anymore?


----------



## John Price

ah that's right @ThirdManIn quit moderating

my bad homes


----------



## John Price

ThirdManIn said:


> Why in the absolute **** would I give a **** anymore?


----------



## John Price

@ColePens right this injustice and unlock the weed thread


----------



## John Price

ThirdManIn said:


> Why in the absolute **** would I give a **** anymore?



man the f*** up


----------



## John Price

@Guerzy


----------



## ThirdManIn

G F O P said:


> man the **** up




Check the username, my friend. I resigned after the Caps hoisted the Cup.

edit: not _because_ the Caps hoisted the Cup. Go f***ing Caps!


----------



## ThirdManIn

Ah sorry. Didn't notice you already mentioned that.

The real reason the weed thread got closed is because this site is based out of the United States where weed is still illegal federally so it technically falls under the "illegal drug discussion" rule.

There ya go.


----------



## ThirdManIn

Or that's what I'm assuming.


----------



## Cheese Wagstaff

Since this moderation team looks so harshly on posting about illegal activity, maybe we should help them out and all go report every post we see which mentions illegal activity.


----------



## Cheese Wagstaff

Hey hey ho ho
Whichever policy resulted in the weed thread being closed has got to go


----------



## Cheese Wagstaff

Like y'all say, don't violate the TOS, don't post about illegal things, don't troll, don't spam or whatever. But what about y'all? What, the mods, the weed thread, the lack of timely response to GDPR data requests?


----------



## Cheese Wagstaff




----------



## Cheese Wagstaff

Where's the weed thread at? ... Where's the thread, mods? Where's the weed thread? That's all I wanna know. Where's the weed thread? Where the f*** is the weed thread? Huh? Huh? Mods? Mods? Look at me! Where the f*** is the weed thread? HUH!?


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Bored and can't sleep


----------



## John Price

Cheese Wagstaff said:


> Like y'all say, don't violate the TOS, don't post about illegal things, don't troll, don't spam or whatever. But what about y'all? What, the mods, the weed thread, the lack of timely response to GDPR data requests?



LOL


----------



## John Price

What are the options when you've got an inferior product in an aggressive marketplace?


----------



## Cheese Wagstaff

G F O P said:


> What are the options when you've got an inferior product in an aggressive marketplace?




Ask people for $12.


----------



## Shrimper

NHL19 looks as I expected.


----------



## Ceremony

Cheese Wagstaff said:


> Where's the weed thread at? ... Where's the thread, mods? Where's the weed thread? That's all I wanna know. Where's the weed thread? Where the **** is the weed thread? Huh? Huh? Mods? Mods? Look at me! Where the **** is the weed thread? HUH!?


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Pooping rn


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Shrimper said:


> NHL19 looks as I expected.




Same shit new title??


----------



## PanthersPens62

Don't cry for me Argenteeeeeeeeena!!

#PoorMessi


----------



## Cheese Wagstaff

One two three four five six nine and ten
Money can’t buy you back the feeling of excitement that trolling a forum have you then


----------



## Club




----------



## John Price

Listen just don't delete any hilarious Wire references. That is all I ask.


----------



## John Price

LOCAL PHILADELPHIA PRODUCT DRAFTED BY PHILADELPHIA SIXERS @Cheese Wagstaff


----------



## John Price

@Cody Webster


----------



## Cody Webster

Torn. Love em but Porter still on the board....


----------



## John Price

Porter played one f***ing college game he's overrated


----------



## John Price

@Shrimper who the f*** is Jordan Pickford I necver heard of him. Does he play in the English Premier LEague?


----------



## Cheese Wagstaff

G F O P said:


> Porter played one ****ing college game he's overrated




More than Kobe and Lebron combined.


----------



## John Price

Cheese Wagstaff said:


> More than Kobe and Lebron combined.




Were they injured / took most of the year off though? 

How do we know his medical records are a clean bill of health?


----------



## John Price

Cheese Wagstaff said:


> More than Kobe and Lebron combined.




Perhaps you can enlighten me on who this stranger Pickford is who goaltends for England. Never 'eard of him.


----------



## Cheese Wagstaff

G F O P said:


> Perhaps you can enlighten me on who this stranger Pickford is who goaltends for England. Never 'eard of him.




*Jordan Lee Pickford* (né *Logan*; born 7 March 1994) is an English professional footballer who plays as a goalkeeper for Premier League club Everton and the England national team.


----------



## Cheese Wagstaff

I am so excited to overdraft Hamilton native Shai Gilgeous Alexander in fantasy for many years.


----------



## John Price

Cheese Wagstaff said:


> *Jordan Lee Pickford* (né *Logan*; born 7 March 1994) is an English professional footballer who plays as a goalkeeper for Premier League club Everton and the England national team.




whomst


----------



## John Price

I wouldn't be surprised if England didn't get past the round of 16. Most of these guys I never heard of. 

Relevant Englishmen

Alli 

Kane

Rashford

that's it


----------



## John Price

> Ruben Loftus-Cheek




who?


----------



## John Price

> The major debate will centre around the potential exclusion of Raheem Sterling, who drew a blank in the opening win against Tunisia and has now gone 21 England games without a goal.




LOL


----------



## Cheese Wagstaff

G F O P said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if England didn't get past the round of 16. Most of these guys I never heard of.
> 
> Relevant Englishmen
> 
> Alli
> 
> Kane
> 
> Rashford
> 
> that's it




Raheem.


----------



## John Price

Cheese Wagstaff said:


> Raheem.




Raheem is not relevant. Didn't you see he hasn't scored in forever? Nobody knows who he is.


----------



## John Price

Might join a rec league despite having no prior hockey experience.


----------



## Cheese Wagstaff

G F O P said:


> Raheem is not relevant. Didn't you see he hasn't scored in forever? Nobody knows who he is.




He scored eighteen goals for the most dominant English team of his lifetime.


----------



## Cheese Wagstaff

G F O P said:


> Might join a rec league despite having no prior hockey experience.




Please let me come watch this.


----------



## Cheese Wagstaff

Hey, GFOP, while you’re responding, do you have any thoughts on the 21-52 start from your Baltimore Orioles?


----------



## LarryFisherman

@Cheese Wagstaff what's good homie


----------



## Cheese Wagstaff

stanislav said:


> @Cheese Wagstaff what's good homie




Not much.

Weird memory issues lately though. I really clearly remember making like six posts that aren’t in this thread now. Guess I hallucinated making them.


----------



## John Price

Cheese Wagstaff said:


> Not much.
> 
> Weird memory issues lately though. I really clearly remember making like six posts that aren’t in this thread now. Guess I hallucinated making them.



they disappeared

weird


----------



## Cheese Wagstaff

G F O P said:


> they disappeared
> 
> weird




Hmm, maybe it’s a weird software glitch that so many of my posts keep disappearing without any explanation?


----------



## Cheese Wagstaff

I mean obviously there are software issues since they haven’t been able to comply with my GDPR request in over a month now.


----------



## Cheese Wagstaff

Imagine spending a portion of your finite time on Earth working as a volunteer moderator for a forum owned by a for profit company.


----------



## Cheese Wagstaff

Love to spend my free time enriching Mandatory Media, LLC while receiving no benefit of my own for it.


----------



## John Price

I agree


----------



## Siamese Dream

Is @CycloneLaunch attending the outdoor ice hockey game in Wellington at the Westpac stadium tomorrow?


----------



## Deficient Mode

Nice risotto @G F O P


----------



## Cheese Wagstaff

Man maybe everyone needs to give them $13?


----------



## John Price

@MetalheadPenguinsFan Did you see Sullivan lash out yesterday lol

Mike Sullivan sets record straight on rampant Phil Kessel speculation

One of the things that Sullivan finds most interesting about this whole thing is the idea that problems cropped up because Kessel wanted to play with Malkin, and Sullivan wouldn’t allow it.

“That’s not true,” Sullivan said. “Where did that come from? Who said that? Phil played a lot with Geno. Phil played most of the Philadelphia series with Geno.


----------



## John Price

"That ain't true. So get your facts straight." 

@Cheese Wagstaff


----------



## Siamese Dream

@Deficient Mode @Ceremony


----------



## Ceremony

You don't suit that hoodie.


----------



## Siamese Dream

Watching the French Grand Prix qualifying

What the shit is this layout, looks like the sort of track I'd get lost on when playing a game


----------



## Deficient Mode

Libdems are Tories


----------



## Siamese Dream

Deficient Mode said:


> Libdems are Tories




https://i.giphy.com/media/Fml0fgAxVx1eM/giphy.webp


----------



## Deficient Mode




----------



## Legionnaire

Good song.




Still thinking about you SOG. But hey, we don't talk about it. Much love!


----------



## Legionnaire

When you broke my chest. 

To distract us from never missing them.

You caused it.


----------



## Legionnaire




----------



## Legionnaire

My face above the water and it feels nice every time you are not around.


----------



## Legionnaire

And it feels like you're drowning pulling against the stream. Fin


----------



## Legionnaire

Yeah so there's that out of the blue.


----------



## Legionnaire




----------



## Legionnaire




----------



## Legionnaire

...So let's go Punk bros. I lived it from North Hollywood -total garbage to Orange County - legit.


----------



## Legionnaire




----------



## Legionnaire

The best ever.


----------



## ProstheticConscience




----------



## John Price

@Legionnaire


----------



## John Price

I hope @Cheese Wagstaff is going to see Paramore and Foster the People in Philly today.


----------



## Cheese Wagstaff

G F O P said:


> I hope @Cheese Wagstaff is going to see Paramore and Foster the People in Philly today.





Quite a drive from Baltimore.


----------



## John Price

Cheese Wagstaff said:


> Quite a drive from Baltimore.




Well then you should have gone yesterday as they were within driving distance of Baltimore.


----------



## Cheese Wagstaff

G F O P said:


> Well then you should have gone yesterday as they were within driving distance of Baltimore.




I have a drug empire to maintain.


----------



## John Price

Cheese Wagstaff said:


> I have a drug empire to maintain.




Does this drug empire prohibit you from seeing MBV live in Philly in a few weeks


----------



## Cheese Wagstaff

G F O P said:


> Does this drug empire prohibit you from seeing MBV live in Philly in a few weeks




Nothing will prevent me from seeing MBV live.


----------



## Cheese Wagstaff

I hope they play every single song they’ve ever recorded. Six hour set list minimum.


----------



## John Price

Cheese Wagstaff said:


> I hope they play every single song they’ve ever recorded. Six hour set list minimum.




As someone who doesn't attend as many concerts as you how do the [TOS Violations] gets distributed? I know in a smaller venue like the 9:30 club they expressly prohibit any drug use and anyone taking [TOS Violation] is banned. Yesterday I didn't really see anyone [TOS Violation] other than the smell of marijuana.


----------



## John Price

Also sets are like 2 hours max...especially on a work day. That concert is on Monday


----------



## John Price

When will f***ing HF bring back the "Users viewing thread" bar

How am I supposed to f***ing see who else is viewing this f***ing thread? The draft is over. Restore normal HF functionality. 

Smh. f***ing update and this site still gets clogged up.


----------



## Cheese Wagstaff

G F O P said:


> When will ****ing HF bring back the "Users viewing thread" bar
> 
> How am I supposed to ****ing see who else is viewing this ****ing thread? The draft is over. Restore normal HF functionality.
> 
> Smh. ****ing update and this site still gets clogged up.


----------



## Cheese Wagstaff

G F O P said:


> As someone who doesn't attend as many concerts as you how do the [TOS Violations] gets distributed? I know in a smaller venue like the 9:30 club they expressly prohibit any drug use and anyone taking [TOS Violation] is banned. Yesterday I didn't really see anyone [TOS Violation] other than the smell of marijuana.




You are truly the lamest person to ever live.


----------



## John Price

Cheese Wagstaff said:


> You are truly the lamest person to ever live.



I'm not trying to be a dick. I'm legitimately asking how you get [TOS Violation] at a concert because the f***ing security screens you to literally make sure you're not bringing in anything illegal.


----------



## Cheese Wagstaff

Get high beforehand or just try to stash weed somewhere they won’t look. My vape pen looks like a car key so I can get it in anywhere.


----------



## Hansen

Just submitted to a publisher for the first time. Excited to hear back and see what they think


----------



## Cheese Wagstaff

When I said that I loved you I meant that I’d love you forever


----------



## Cheese Wagstaff

And as the sunset came to meet the evening on the hill 
I told you I'd always love you 
I always did and I always will


----------



## Cheese Wagstaff

Love was when I loved you


----------



## Hansen

The publisher just followed me on twitter, not sure if thats good or bad haha


----------



## John Price

Cheese Wagstaff said:


> Get high beforehand or just try to stash weed somewhere they won’t look. My vape pen looks like a car key so I can get it in anywhere.



vape nation


----------



## Legionnaire

Maturity only really comes with loss - and then rejuvenation. Grow up kids. Quit thinking you're there yet and revel in the fact you are not. You'll never get it though until it it is stikes like a tornado on a

Life.


----------



## John Price

Talking to the rap inventor
Racial Slur with the game tight, fifth of that flame right
Spell my name right, B-I, double-G, I-E
Iced out, lights out, me and Cease-a-Leo


----------



## Guerzy

Mike Hoffman's gf


----------



## John Price

@Cheese Wagstaff Will you go to any Yankee games in Philadelphia?


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Vaping is for bitches


----------



## Legionnaire

It takes two bananas to make a proper daiquiri. LMAO. Dreading the finale of Portlandia.


----------



## Legionnaire




----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Mike Hoffman's gf


----------



## Cheese Wagstaff

G F O P said:


> @Cheese Wagstaff Will you go to any Yankee games in Philadelphia?




Why would I, a Baltimore native, go to games in Philadelphia when they come to Baltimore nine times a year?


----------



## Cheese Wagstaff

Speaking of a Baltimore baseball team, can GFOP comment on his Orioles and their 23-54 record?


----------



## Legionnaire

Cheese Wagstaff said:


> Why would I, a Baltimore native, go to games in Philadelphia when they come to Baltimore nine times a year?




Because you ded Cheese? Got capped right in the head.


----------



## Legionnaire

I'll give anyone who can tell me who Arguru was. 

This song is a dedication but I promise you that no one here knows that.


----------



## John Price

f*** the socceroos @darko


----------



## John Price

socceroos suck ass @darko


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Waiting on a delivery to arrive

I hope customs didn't nail me.


----------



## Cheese Wagstaff

MetalheadPenguinsFan said:


> Mike Hoffman's gf




I went to school with a kid named Mike Hoffman. I am honestly getting a headache thinking about how much acid he took. One time he argued with me that Peter Hook did not play a Rickenbacker. As far as I know he was not on acid during this conversation.


----------



## Ceremony

Legionnaire how's the love life


----------



## Cheese Wagstaff

Mike also was constantly in “bands” where he would play guitar and the girl would sing and maybe also play a bit of guitar. Sometimes they’d do these photo shoots at one of the many arboreta (tree place) near our school then post them to Facebook. I wonder how often this got him laid.


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

10-1 this is him now @Cheese Wagstaff


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Got my delivery...no custom charges either!!!


----------



## Cheese Wagstaff

MetalheadPenguinsFan said:


> 10-1 this is him now @Cheese Wagstaff




How old do you think I am?


----------



## darko

G F O P said:


> **** the socceroos @darko




Wellllll .... he wins one Stanley Cup and he's out of control.


----------



## darko

G F O P said:


> socceroos suck ass @darko




How many matches has USA won at WC?


USA haha what a joke.


----------



## darko

f*** USA!!!!!

Canada >>>>>>> USA


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Stupid Germany


----------



## John Price

@Deficient Mode


----------



## John Price

MetalheadPenguinsFan said:


> Stupid Germany



We germans are not all smiles und sunshine.


----------



## VickAshley

G F O P said:


> We germans are not all smiles und sunshine.



hahahaha Simpsons quote for the ftw!

Btw did you check your PMs? I've literally made two attempts to extend out to you an olive branch and it feels like you are literally spitting in my face with your ignoring them.


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

G F O P said:


> We germans are not all smiles und sunshine.




Ix stop it!!!!


----------



## Legionnaire

Well that sucked. I finally find out that my surname is German and they totally blow it. And if you want to know how crazy I found that out feel free to ask because it was and is still nothing but "just like, what?" You too? Same age? Holy shit dude.


----------



## John Price

Bundestrainer


----------



## Legionnaire

If only he could afford a stylist.


----------



## Cheese Wagstaff

VickAshley said:


> hahahaha Simpsons quote for the ftw!
> 
> Btw did you check your PMs? I've literally made two attempts to extend out to you an olive branch and it feels like you are literally spitting in my face with your ignoring them.




Something must be wrong with his account, he also hasn’t responded to my numerous attempts to get his thoughts on how his beloved Baltimore Orioles are 23-55 in a year they were trying to contend.


----------



## John Price

Cheese Wagstaff said:


> Something must be wrong with his account, he also hasn’t responded to my numerous attempts to get his thoughts on how his beloved Baltimore Orioles are 23-55 in a year they were trying to contend.



Rojo, for a desperate Argentina


----------



## Cheese Wagstaff

G F O P said:


> Rojo, for a desperate Argentina




After the season could you do a list where you rank each of the Orioles 115 losses?


----------



## Help

Why would you lie about how much coal you have?
Why would you lie about something dumb like that?
Why would you lie about anything at all?


----------



## Cheese Wagstaff

Lil Jon he always tells the truth.


----------



## Cheese Wagstaff

Honestly though, I have to give ixxy credit for just deciding one day to never again acknowledge he was an Orioles fan.


----------



## Club

TIL Andy Milonakis is 42


----------



## John Price

with the 1st overall pick in the 2020 NHL entry draft, les Canadiens de Montréal sont fiers de sélectionner, de l'Océanique de Rimouski, Alexis Lafrenière!


----------



## Cheese Wagstaff

Mittelstadt said:


> TIL Andy Milonakis is 42




Who are you?


----------



## John Price

with the 1st overall pick in the 2020 NHL entry draft, les Canadiens de Montréal sont fiers de sélectionner, de l'Océanique de Rimouski, Alexis Lafrenière!


----------



## John Price

Cheese Wagstaff said:


> Honestly though, I have to give ixxy credit for just deciding one day to never again acknowledge he was an Orioles fan.



you watching world cup at work


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Bored


----------



## John Price

MetalheadPenguinsFan said:


> Bored



watch World Cup


----------



## Cheese Wagstaff

G F O P said:


> you watching world cup at work




I have a serious professional job, I can’t just watch the World Cup during the work day. I’m on reddit reading about how bad the Orioles are.


----------



## John Price

Cheese Wagstaff said:


> I have a serious professional job, I can’t just watch the World Cup during the work day. I’m on reddit reading about how bad the Orioles are.



just leave it open on a tab


----------



## John Price

MetalheadPenguinsFan said:


> Bored



why sheary get dealt


----------



## Cheese Wagstaff

G F O P said:


> just leave it open on a tab




Is that what you do at your job?


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

G F O P said:


> why sheary get dealt




Dunno. Haven't really cared much.


----------



## Cheese Wagstaff

Alison I’ll drink your wine
I’ll wear your clothes when we’re both high


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

So bored


----------



## John Price

Cheese Wagstaff said:


> Alison I’ll drink your wine
> I’ll wear your clothes when we’re both high



cross dressing


----------



## Cheese Wagstaff

G F O P said:


> cross dressing




Big fan of gender roles?


----------



## John Price

Cheese Wagstaff said:


> Big fan of gender roles?



1. LOL PICKFORD 
2. What's wrong with gender roles


----------



## Cheese Wagstaff

G F O P said:


> 1. LOL PICKFORD
> 2. What's wrong with gender roles




They’re bad and you should feel bad.


----------



## John Price

Cheese Wagstaff said:


> They’re bad and you should feel bad.



?


----------



## Cheese Wagstaff

G F O P said:


> ?


----------



## Cheese Wagstaff

It’s actually way more hilarious to think about GFOP’s life when you realizing he’s apparently striving to reach some model of masculinity he has in mind.


----------



## John Price

@Deficient Mode some guy today at the train station with a gotze Dortmund jersey


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Can't get back to sleep


----------



## darko

Going to watch that new Jurrasic movie tommorow ....... but will not cry like Ix.


----------



## darko

@Deficient Mode Germany


----------



## darko

@G F O P how is USA doing at WC?

USA!!! USA!!! USA!!!


----------



## Siamese Dream

@Ceremony catching up on last night's Question Time while slightly pished, the Tory woman makes one of the usual remarks about Labour being divided and the Labour bloke says "We want a jobs-first Brexit and we want access to the single market, that's quite clear"

No it isn't  what does that even mean  What is "job-first Brexit" I've heard it literally hundreds of times and they still haven't said what it means. What does "access to the single market" literally mean in practice, you still haven't told us 

Literally roaring right now, I've had to pause it after he said "that's quite clear" just to compose myself


----------



## Ceremony

Darren Peng said:


> @Ceremony catching up on last night's Question Time while slightly pished, the Tory woman makes one of the usual remarks about Labour being divided and the Labour bloke says "We want a jobs-first Brexit and we want access to the single market, that's quite clear"
> 
> No it isn't  what does that even mean  What is "job-first Brexit" I've heard it literally hundreds of times and they still haven't said what it means. What does "access to the single market" literally mean in practice, you still haven't told us
> 
> Literally roaring right now, I've had to pause it after he said "that's quite clear" just to compose myself



Did anyone ask him what "jobs first brexit" meant?


----------



## Siamese Dream

Ceremony said:


> Did anyone ask him what "jobs first brexit" meant?




No because apparently I'm the only one who ever notices this ambiguity


----------



## Siamese Dream

@Ceremony Oh, remember I mentioned that programme "Love Island" - this clip made me absolutely f***ing despair



You'll enjoy the scouse accent.


----------



## Ceremony

I'm not watching that.


----------



## Ceremony

They've unearthed Louise Goodman for the F1 on channel 4

Oh dear


----------



## Siamese Dream

Ceremony said:


> I'm not watching that.




It essentially goes

"What do you think of Brexit?"
*scouse accent* "whossh thaaa?"


----------



## Ceremony

Darren Peng said:


> It essentially goes
> 
> "What do you think of Brexit?"
> *scouse accent* "whossh thaaa?"



Riveting stuff.


----------



## darko

Jurrasic World sucked


----------



## Siamese Dream

@Ceremony my mate said he was going to the Sunday of Reading Festival this year because he wanted to see Kings of Leon and I said I would go as well but then I saw the rest of the lineup and was like






Absolutely nope

God it's dreadful this year, I don't even really like Kings of Leon either, they have like 2 okay songs.

Then looking at the other days, f***ing Fall Out Boy and Panic at the Disco headlining, what is this, 2006?


----------



## Ceremony

Darren Peng said:


> @Ceremony my mate said he was going to the Sunday of Reading Festival this year because he wanted to see Kings of Leon and I said I would go as well but then I saw the rest of the lineup and was like
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely nope
> 
> God it's dreadful this year, I don't even really like Kings of Leon either, they have like 2 okay songs.
> 
> Then looking at the other days, ****ing Fall Out Boy and Panic at the Disco headlining, what is this, 2006?



You think you've got it bad, I had to go into town today where Liam Gallagher is playing... right now, probably. ~25 degree heat, so imagine the sort of scum that was out daydrinking for that.


----------



## Ceremony

I've just had a look, the Saturday main stage lineup looks like a laugh

I'm sure there's a big crossover between the fanbases of Kendrick Lamar, Panic at the Disco and whatever Dua Lipa is.


----------



## Ceremony

Shit I managed to miss Kate Nash and Papa Roach

A friend of mine was dragged to see Kate Nash by his burd at T in the Park in 2010. He described the performance as "shambolic"


----------



## Ceremony

Oh hold on Trnsmt's on the telly

The Courteeners! For when you want to like wearing bucket hats but don't even have the personality for that.


----------



## Ceremony

No d'you know I can't even watch live music I'll just need to wait for the next Twilight Sad gig before I try this again


----------



## Siamese Dream

Ceremony said:


> I've just had a look, the Saturday main stage lineup looks like a laugh
> 
> I'm sure there's a big crossover between the fanbases of Kendrick Lamar, Panic at the Disco and whatever Dua Lipa is.




I had to hear Dua Lipa's song "New rules" upwards of 1000 times while I was working in the ice rink because it was on the marketing assistant bird's "basic bitch playlist" as I called it. Consisting of all your generic chart songs from last year along with a bit of Nickelback and Learn to fly by Foo Fighters thrown in so she can appear slightly edgy and tell guys she likes rock music.


----------



## Ceremony

Darren Peng said:


> I had to hear Dua Lipa's song "New rules" upwards of 1000 times while I was working in the ice rink because it was on the marketing assistant bird's "basic ***** playlist" as I called it. Consisting of all your generic chart songs from last year along with a bit of Nickelback and Learn to fly by Foo Fighters thrown in so she can appear slightly edgy and tell guys she likes rock music.



That sounds about right for a hockey rink

I see Dua Lipa in adverts but that's about all I could tell you about her


----------



## Ceremony

I've probably heard one of them that's on this shite CD in my work that refuses to go away. Let's see if I can think of any of them.

Is it the "I might hate myself tomorrow/But I'm on my way tonight/I'm the bottom of the bottle/You're the poison in the wine/I know I can't change you/And I know I don't want to" one about some burd being ashamed about being a booty call?


----------



## Siamese Dream

Yeah that does sound familiar


----------



## Siamese Dream

I'm going to need to brush up on my Balearic trance music knowledge before I go to Ibiza this summer



Think I'm definitely more of a Sash! Guy myself


----------



## Ceremony

I can't even remember what else there is. It has Ready For It by Taylor Swift followed by some shrieking horror by Paloma Faith


----------



## Siamese Dream

Until Love Island made me aware of Dani Dyer, there wasn't a woman in the world with a more annoying voice than Paloma Faith


----------



## Ceremony

Darren Peng said:


> Yeah that does sound familiar



It appears to be Rita Ora, sadly: NOW That's What I Call Music! 98 | Now That's What I Call Music

Considering I found Ready For It on Now 99 it appears that assortment of tunes was actually picked out and compiled by someone manually, which is much more worrying. Look at the f***ing state of these albums! The first time I heard an Ed Sheeran song in full was in work, I was amazed that people actually listen to that sort of thing on purpose.


----------



## Siamese Dream

I have to listen to Ed Sheeran whenever I have to put the radio on in my car when I drive to work because my phone battery is low when I've forgotten to charge it and I don't put the bluetooth on so the phone will charge quicker so I have enough battery to listen to music and podcats while I'm working.

There will inevitably always be an Ed Sheeran song in that 25 minutes I have it on in the morning, as well as "What about us" by P!nk. God she has sold out massively since the mid-2000s back when her image and style was angsty rebel girl. Now she's just generic pop trash.


----------



## Ceremony

Darren Peng said:


> I have to listen to Ed Sheeran whenever I have to put the radio on in my car when I drive to work because my phone battery is low when I've forgotten to charge it and I don't put the bluetooth on so the phone will charge quicker so I have enough battery to listen to music and podcats while I'm working.
> 
> There will inevitably always be an Ed Sheeran song in that 25 minutes I have it on in the morning, as well as "What about us" by P!nk. God she has sold out massively since the mid-2000s back when her image and style was angsty rebel girl. Now she's just generic pop trash.



^^^ annoyed that his 13 year old wanking fodder makes even shitter music than she did the first time around


----------



## Ceremony

Right let's see if I recognise this

Nope

The next video up is called Try though and I know that one


----------



## Siamese Dream

Ceremony said:


> ^^^ annoyed that his 13 year old wanking fodder makes even ****ter music than she did the first time around




I think the height of her relevance at that point in time was a bit early for me in that respect, I was never attracted to her anyway. I was more of an Avril Lavigne kind of guy back then, which of course is probably equally as embarrasing


----------



## Ceremony

Darren Peng said:


> I think the height of her relevance at that point in time was a bit early for me in that respect, I was never attracted to her anyway. I was more of an Avril Lavigne kind of guy back then, which of course is probably equally as embarrasing



@Hugh Mann


----------



## Deficient Mode

darko said:


> @Deficient Mode Germany




Glad they lost tbh. I'm sick of Germany's fans and all the Bayern-ness of the team.


----------



## Legionnaire

Darren Peng said:


> I have to listen to Ed Sheeran whenever I have to put the radio on in my car when I drive to work because my phone battery is low when I've forgotten to charge it and I don't put the bluetooth on so the phone will charge quicker so I have enough battery to listen to music and podcats while I'm working.
> 
> There will inevitably always be an Ed Sheeran song in that 25 minutes I have it on in the morning, as well as "What about us" by P!nk. God she has sold out massively since the mid-2000s back when her image and style was angsty rebel girl. Now she's just generic pop trash.




Talented dude. May be be right under Dylan.


----------



## Legionnaire

Well then there is also Cat Stevens and Jim Croce.


----------



## Legionnaire




----------



## Legionnaire




----------



## Legionnaire




----------



## Legionnaire




----------



## Legionnaire




----------



## Legionnaire




----------



## Legionnaire

About meeting Elvis.


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

f*** this heatwave


----------



## Ceremony

Hamilton having a moan

Shocking


----------



## Siamese Dream

Ceremony said:


> Hamilton having a moan
> 
> Shocking




As soon as everyone else pitted and he didn't, I just knew it was going to be endless crying

They even had Mercedes men higher up the food chain than his engineer come over the radio very early to speak to him


----------



## Ceremony

Darren Peng said:


> As soon as everyone else pitted and he didn't, I just knew it was going to be endless crying
> 
> They even had Mercedes men higher up the food chain than his engineer come over the radio very early to speak to him



I know, that made it even better.


----------



## Guerzy




----------



## John Price

nice


----------



## Guerzy

Imagine wasting 9 years of John Tavares lmao


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Lol Torts....


----------



## Legionnaire

Guerzy said:


> Imagine wasting 9 years of John Tavares lmao




As though you know the future. If so please give me lottery numbers and the next hot stock. No crypto though because I'm not a fool.


----------



## John Price




----------



## Conrad McBenis

Tohn Javares


----------



## Hansen

Jan Tavariś


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Jawn Tahvarez


----------



## John Price




----------



## John Price

!!!!!!!!


----------



## Legionnaire

Juan Traveresto.


----------



## Siamese Dream

@Ceremony have you seen this dreadful looking trailer for a movie done by the creators of The Inbetweeners and featuring Joe Thomas as himself



Is that f***ing Noel Fielding I saw in there at one point as well, Christ


----------



## Legionnaire

Trailer is awful.


----------



## John Price

@Cheese Wagstaff Weezer/pixies coming nearby July 22

worth it?


----------



## John Price

@PanthersPens62 Marlins man paid a personal visit to the 400s yesterday before the game, saw him a few feet away


----------



## Guerzy

'vares


----------



## PanthersPens62

G F O P said:


> @PanthersPens62 Marlins man paid a personal visit to the 400s yesterday before the game, saw him a few feet away



He is extremely hated now among the Marlins fanbase.....he's all yours!


----------



## Cheese Wagstaff

G F O P said:


> @Cheese Wagstaff Weezer/pixies coming nearby July 22
> 
> worth it?




I don’t see the Pixies anymore because Kim isn’t there.


----------



## John Price

Cheese Wagstaff said:


> I don’t see the Pixies anymore because Kim isn’t there.



why no kim deal


----------



## Conrad McBenis

@G F O P eats famous Ethiopian food from Washington DC. Literally the only cuisine DC is known for is Ethiopian.

Hope you had a good lunch of grasshoppers and dirt while washing it down with a jar of piss.


----------



## Ceremony

Darren Peng said:


> @Ceremony have you seen this dreadful looking trailer for a movie done by the creators of The Inbetweeners and featuring Joe Thomas as himself
> 
> 
> Is that ****ing Noel Fielding I saw in there at one point as well, Christ



This is wonderful, aside from being in no way representative of what being at a festival is like.



(Neither is this, but I saw one bit of it being filmed and watching it was a lot less unbearable than I expected)


----------



## Cheese Wagstaff

G F O P said:


> why no kim deal




She said she had to quit because you creeped her out too much.


----------



## Guerzy




----------



## Guerzy

they had 9 years lmao


----------



## John Price

Cheese Wagstaff said:


> She said she had to quit because you creeped her out too much.



tavares


----------



## Guerzy

Only the shitlanders could sleep on 9 years of an elite franchise player lmao


----------



## John Price

they had 9 years lmao


----------



## John Price

looking forward to the crushing England defeat @Shrimper


----------



## Guerzy

Then when they see he is about to leave "we better fire the GM and go in a different direction"

lmao


----------



## Guerzy

You had 9 years lol


----------



## Siamese Dream

Ceremony said:


> This is wonderful, aside from being in no way representative of what being at a festival is like.
> 
> 
> 
> (Neither is this, but I saw one bit of it being filmed and watching it was a lot less unbearable than I expected)





I keep seeing festivals in the news because they're going on about a "gender imbalance" with the performing acts and wanting 50/50 representation

They haven't actually explained why this is a problem. Fair enough if it's Radio 1 big weekend or something with pop music because there's no shortage of female acts for those genres, but for something like Download it's just basic mathematics that there are fewer well known rock/metal bands that have female members and you'd have to really scrape the barrel to find more


----------



## Guerzy

"We need more than 9 years of John Tavares to make this work!"

- islanders


----------



## Ceremony

Darren Peng said:


> I keep seeing festivals in the news because they're going on about a "gender imbalance" with the performing acts and wanting 50/50 representation
> 
> They haven't actually explained why this is a problem. Fair enough if it's Radio 1 big weekend or something with pop music because there's no shortage of female acts for those genres, but for something like Download it's just basic mathematics that there are fewer well known rock/metal bands that have female members.



When has that ever been a thing in the news


----------



## Siamese Dream

Ceremony said:


> When has that ever been a thing in the news




Reality Check: How male are music festivals?


----------



## Ceremony

Cheese Wagstaff said:


> She said she had to quit because you creeped her out too much.


----------



## Ceremony

Darren Peng said:


> Reality Check: How male are music festivals?



zzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Bored


----------



## John Price

I know I give @Shrimper a lot of shit because he bandwagons heavily and watches obscure sports like cricket and is really weird overall

but congrats


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

47K posts


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

G F O P said:


> I know I give @Shrimper a lot of **** because he bandwagons heavily and watches obscure sports like cricket and is really weird overall
> 
> but congrats




You're calling someone else weird????


----------



## John Price

MetalheadPenguinsFan said:


> You're calling someone else weird????




not only is he weird but he is also incredibly boring 

I don't think I can read his posts anymore or I'd fall asleep


----------



## John Price

But enough passive aggressive comments towards him, congrats


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

G F O P said:


> not only is he weird but he is also incredibly boring
> 
> I don't think I can read his posts anymore or I'd fall asleep




Again....


----------



## John Price

MetalheadPenguinsFan said:


> Again....




Pens wasting money on Jack Johnson rofl


----------



## John Price

*There will be no more of this. From here on out it’s infractions and thread bans. You’ve been warned.*


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

G F O P said:


> Pens wasting money on Jack Johnson rofl




Don't remind me


----------



## John Price




----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Shut the f*** up Mike


----------



## John Price

MetalheadPenguinsFan said:


> Shut the **** up Mike


----------



## John Price

@MetalheadPenguinsFan why you let kuhnakl go


----------



## John Price

Didn't Matt Cullen retire


----------



## John Price

Matthew David Cullen is an American professional ice hockey center for the Pittsburgh Penguins of the National Hockey League. Wikipedia
Born: *November 2, 1976 (age 41 years)*, Virginia, MN


----------



## PanthersPens62

And the obsession continues.......


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

G F O P said:


> Didn't Matt Cullen retire




No, he wanted to go home and play for the Wild before coming back.


----------



## John Price

MetalheadPenguinsFan said:


> No, he wanted to go home and play for the Wild before coming back.




41 year old center in the NHL


----------



## John Price

@MetalheadPenguinsFan seeing Pens sign Johnson to 5 year deal / letting Kuhnackl go / trading Sheary and Hunwick


----------



## John Price

@G F O P


----------



## John Price

Don't believe @Shrimper has commented since Engelland won 

Poor guy

Stress must have broke his computer


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

G F O P said:


> Don't believe @Shrimper has commented since Engelland won
> 
> Poor guy
> 
> Stress must have broke his computer




He's probably working


----------



## Ceremony

I am past the point of quoting the too hot thing from The Inbetweeners

It's f***ing boiling and I can't handle it anymore


----------



## Cheese Wagstaff

Ceremony said:


> I am past the point of quoting the too hot thing from The Inbetweeners
> 
> It's ****ing boiling and I can't handle it anymore




Is google incorrect that the high temperature in Glasgow was 22 today?


----------



## Ceremony

Cheese Wagstaff said:


> Is google incorrect that the high temperature in Glasgow was 22 today?



No f***ing chance was it only 22, nor is it only 22 now

My room gets the sun directly from about 4 to whenever it sets. To keep it out and the heat to a minimum, I need to shut the curtains. To be able to see anything, I need to shut the curtains. The result is that I'm going to bed with no covers and it won't make a difference


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

It was 105.8 F today and 114F last week here.

Quit bitching.


----------



## Cheese Wagstaff

Up down turn around 
Please don’t let me hit the ground


----------



## Sega Dreamcast

G F O P said:


> *There will be no more of this. From here on out it’s infractions and thread bans. You’ve been warned.*




Cool story, bro


----------



## Sega Dreamcast

We basically run HFBoards even when we don't post for a decade. Imagine how much it's going to suck for the haters to be constantly fed Lounge news, through every orifice, when we start a thread or two. Other boards are entertainment for Lounge posters and fodder for our threads. If it wasn't for us, "hockey fans", your board would barely matter or exist. Be thankful.


----------



## Cheese Wagstaff

G F O P said:


> Don't believe @Shrimper has commented since Engelland won
> 
> Poor guy
> 
> Stress must have broke his computer




I hope whoever it is
Holds their breath around you
Because I know I did


----------



## John Price

Cheese Wagstaff said:


> I hope whoever it is
> Holds their breath around you
> Because I know I did


----------



## John Price

hood lyf


----------



## John Price




----------



## John Price

*lol

*


----------



## John Price




----------



## John Price




----------



## John Price

@Cheese Wagstaff


----------



## Cheese Wagstaff

G F O P said:


> @Cheese Wagstaff





You know it’s true
Everything I do
I do it for you


----------



## John Price

Cheese Wagstaff said:


> You know it’s true
> Everything I do
> I do it for you


----------



## John Price

Cheese Wagstaff said:


> Up down turn around
> Please don’t let me hit the ground



why aren't Yankees holding a lgbt night

progressive Brian should be outraged


----------



## Cheese Wagstaff

G F O P said:


> why aren't Yankees holding a lgbt night
> 
> progressive Brian should be outraged




Well I’m not sure who Brian is, but Cheese has publicly referred to this as “shameful”.


----------



## Cheese Wagstaff

G F O P said:


> hood lyf





Thoughts on the Orioles current 6-0 deficit?


----------



## John Price

Cheese Wagstaff said:


> Thoughts on the Orioles current 6-0 deficit?



I don't know I don't follow them

thoughts on mbv in Philly


----------



## John Price

What do you do when a concert falls on a weekday

do you show up Next day hungover


----------



## John Price

mbv is MONDAY JULY 30


----------



## Cheese Wagstaff

G F O P said:


> I don't know I don't follow them
> 
> thoughts on mbv in Philly




I will be going to see them because unlike you I don’t abandon things I’m a fan of.


----------



## John Price

Cheese Wagstaff said:


> I will be going to see them because unlike you I don’t abandon things I’m a fan of.




Do you intend to work the Tuesday after MBV


----------



## John Price

Cheese all dressed up and shit like Na'Mond when Colvin took him out to the steak restaurant 

Does a commoner like you belong in a fancy ass place like this with chandeliers hanging from the ceiling


----------



## John Price

Also don't chastise me when you abandoned England @Cheese Wagstaff


----------



## John Price




----------



## Ceremony

Cheese Wagstaff said:


> I hope whoever it is
> Holds their breath around you
> Because I know I did



I think you are a pig
You should be in a zoo


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

These Pizza Hut farts are lethal


----------



## Cheese Wagstaff

Ceremony said:


> I think you are a pig
> You should be in a zoo




You've been bought and paid
You're a whore and a slave
Your dark star holy shrine
Come taste the end you're mine


----------



## Cheese Wagstaff

Cheese Wagstaff said:


> You've been bought and paid
> You're a ****e and a slave
> Your dark star holy shrine
> Come taste the end you're mine




There is one event in the world I am looking forward to more than anything and when it happens I can’t wait to play this song super loudly while everyone in West Philadelphia celebrates.


----------



## Cheese Wagstaff

Cheese Wagstaff said:


> There is one event in the world I am looking forward to more than anything and when it happens I can’t wait to play this song super loudly while everyone in West Philadelphia celebrates.




I live in Baltimore


----------



## Ceremony

You pished, Cheese?


----------



## Cheese Wagstaff

Ceremony said:


> You pished, Cheese?




Not really


----------



## Siamese Dream

@Ceremony There were some right creatures in the pub watching the England game this afternoon. There was some woman with heroin teeth and a funny eye abusing Sterling all game, then some bloke next to us who after every goal jumped out of his seat towards the telly shouting come on and shaking his fists and shouting while grabbing his shirt "3 Lions! Passion!" who started arguing with the Sterling woman who was calling him a Man City wanker and he was like "but this isn't Man City, it's 3 Lions!"

Then after refereeing a hockey game I went back to the pub at about 11pm and a few of the dregs were still in there from the football, some guy saying in extremely slurred speech about this being the greatest country in the world, and another giving his mate a drunken lecture about Gareth Southgate trusting in the lineup or some shit


----------



## Ceremony

Darren Peng said:


> @Ceremony There were some right creatures in the pub watching the England game this afternoon. There was some woman with heroin teeth and a funny eye abusing Sterling all game, then some bloke next to us who after every goal jumped out of his seat towards the telly shouting come on and shaking his fists and shouting while grabbing his shirt "3 Lions! Passion!" who started arguing with the Sterling woman who was calling him a Man City wanker and he was like "but this isn't Man City, it's 3 Lions!"
> 
> Then after refereeing a hockey game I went back to the pub at about 11pm and a few of the dregs were still in there from the football, some guy saying in extremely slurred speech about this being the greatest country in the world, and another giving his mate a drunken lecture about Gareth Southgate trusting in the lineup or some ****



This all sounds like a hoot.


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

It'll be even funnier when they lose


----------



## John Price

There's a certain mistique when I speak,
that you notice that it's sorta unique,
cause you know it's me, my poetry's deep,
and i'm still matic the way I flow to this beat,
you cant sit still
its like tryin to smoke crack and go to sleep

i'm strap, just knowin any minute I could snap
i'm the equivalent of what would happen if Bush rapped
I bully these rappers so bad lyrically,
it aint even funny, I aint even hungry,
it aint even money, you cant pay me enough
for you to play me


----------



## John Price

Cheese Wagstaff said:


> Not really



Here come old flat-top, he come grooving slowly
He got ju-ju eyeballs, he's one holy roller
He got hair down to his knees
Got to be a joker, he just do what he please


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Shut the f*** up Mike


----------



## John Price

MetalheadPenguinsFan said:


> Shut the **** up Mike




Someone still mad JR dealt Sheary and Hunwick for peanuts


----------



## Ceremony

I'd like to see more of Sauber's strategy person, please.


----------



## John Price

The Tavares Betrayal (and Erik Karlsson). Episode: The Tavares Betrayal (and Erik Karlsson) | Biscuits: A Hockey Podcast on acast. Media: https://media.acast.com/biscuitsahockeypodcast/thetavaresbetrayal-anderikkarlsson-/media.mp3. Sean and Dave are here to talk free agency but mostly about John Tavares surprising everyone and cho.... Sent from Podcast Republic.


----------



## Cheese Wagstaff

G F O P said:


> Here come old flat-top, he come grooving slowly
> He got ju-ju eyeballs, he's one holy roller
> He got hair down to his knees
> Got to be a joker, he just do what he please




“We don’t take ixcuincle’s opinions on music seriously. At all.”


----------



## John Price

Cheese Wagstaff said:


> “We don’t take ixcuincle’s opinions on music seriously. At all.”



will you appear at work the Tuesday after the mbv concert?

assuming you'd stay the whole time and it wouldn't end until late. then of course driving all that way back to Baltimore. if I were you I would just skip it


----------



## Cheese Wagstaff

G F O P said:


> will you appear at work the Tuesday after the mbv concert?
> 
> assuming you'd stay the whole time and it wouldn't end until late. then of course driving all that way back to Baltimore. if I were you I would just skip it




Yes I have to work the next day. I’m off all next week so can’t ask off a random Tuesday right after. It’s unfortunate.


----------



## Cheese Wagstaff

GFOP is very fascinated by this concert, any chance he’d like to join me? My treat.


----------



## Cheese Wagstaff




----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

G F O P said:


> Someone still mad JR dealt Sheary and Hunwick for peanuts




Peanuts is all both of them (especially Hunwick) are worth.


----------



## John Price

MetalheadPenguinsFan said:


> Peanuts is all both of them (especially Hunwick) are worth.


----------



## Siamese Dream

@Ceremony the seethe of Hammy fans because Raikkonen got 10 seconds for hitting him when Vettel only got 5 seconds for hitting Bottas in France is delicious


----------



## Ceremony

Darren Peng said:


> @Ceremony the seethe of Hammy fans because Raikkonen got 10 seconds for hitting him when Vettel only got 5 seconds for hitting Bottas in France is delicious



Hopefully he gets a points deduction for flouncing off when Brundle was supposed to be interviewing him.


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

G F O P said:


>




I never saw the Sheary/Sherry hype and Hunwick just sucks.


----------



## Siamese Dream

Ceremony said:


> Hopefully he gets a points deduction for flouncing off when Brundle was supposed to be interviewing him.




It makes up for having to hear "football's coming home" being played multiple times in the ice rink during the 4 of the 5 hockey games I lined this weekend


----------



## Ceremony

Darren Peng said:


> It makes up for having to hear "football's coming home" being played multiple times in the ice rink during the 4 of the 5 hockey games I lined this weekend



There was a f***ing Union Flag with IT'S COMING HOME on it at the pit entrance!


----------



## Siamese Dream

I also forgot to ask if you'd seen Danny Dyer's Brexit rant on the telly the other day


----------



## Cheese Wagstaff

My mom’s cleaning out my old room and sent me a photo of the Cal Ripken Jr. bobble head I got in 2001. I don’t really have much use for it though. If only I knew someone who was a bobble head collector and Orioles fan.


----------



## John Price

Cheese Wagstaff said:


> My mom’s cleaning out my old room and sent me a photo of the Cal Ripken Jr. bobble head I got in 2001. I don’t really have much use for it though. If only I knew someone who was a bobble head collector and Orioles fan.



take Tuesday off


----------



## John Price

Darren Peng said:


> It makes up for having to hear "football's coming home" being played multiple times in the ice rink during the 4 of the 5 hockey games I lined this weekend






Ceremony said:


> There was a ****ing Union Flag with IT'S COMING HOME on it at the pit entrance!




entitled elitism like this is why I don't root for engelland


----------



## John Price

ffs England acts as if they invented football you all didn't invent shit


----------



## Cheese Wagstaff

G F O P said:


> take Tuesday off




Your baseball team is 23-68.


----------



## John Price

Cheese Wagstaff said:


> Your baseball team is 23-68.



You must have me confused with someone else.


----------



## John Price

Besides we have only been speaking for 2018 so why would you think I'm an Orioles fan?


----------



## Conrad McBenis




----------



## Cheese Wagstaff

G F O P said:


> You must have me confused with someone else.




Down 1-0 already. Why do you cheer for this clown team? They’re gonna be even worse after they trade Machado.


----------



## Cheese Wagstaff

It’s actually hilarious to consider the possibility that they won’t trade Machado. Letting a generational talent hit free agency for a team worse than the ‘62 Mets. It’s honestly as bad as if they just let ixcuincle run the team.


----------



## John Price

Cheese Wagstaff said:


> It’s actually hilarious to consider the possibility that they won’t trade Machado. Letting a generational talent hit free agency for a team worse than the ‘62 Mets. It’s honestly as bad as if they just let ixcuincle run the team.


----------



## John Price




----------



## John Price

Isn't @Cheese Wagstaff Jesuit?


----------



## John Price

lol @Cheese Wagstaff


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

I'm too helpful...


----------



## Cheese Wagstaff

G F O P said:


> Isn't @Cheese Wagstaff Jesuit?




GFOP was a habitual line stepper. He stepped over the line, habitually.


----------



## PanthersPens62

G F O P said:


>




Say what you want about our beloved IX, but I love when he drops knowledge like this. 

#MakeHFGreatAgain


----------



## snowden

Anyone ever played Mafia card/party game? Only learned of it tonight


----------



## John Price

Cheese Wagstaff said:


> GFOP was a habitual line stepper. He stepped over the line, habitually.



I'm not Catholic. Do you really expect me to differentiate between the different branches of Catholicism?

SEE

ST JOE'S IS ROMAN CATHOLIC JESUIT


----------



## John Price

"Augustonian"


----------



## John Price

"That kind of Catholic denomination that is prevalent in Georgetown University"


----------



## John Price

@VickAshley LOYOLA


----------



## John Price

Mass


----------



## Cheese Wagstaff

G F O P said:


> I'm not Catholic. Do you really expect me to differentiate between the different branches of Catholicism?
> 
> SEE
> 
> ST JOE'S IS ROMAN CATHOLIC JESUIT




Very unlikely that I, Cheese Wagstaff, an African-American man, would be Catholic.


----------



## John Price

Latvian Orthodox


----------



## John Price

Cheese Wagstaff said:


> Very unlikely that I, Cheese Wagstaff, an African-American man, would be Catholic.



sounds racist

why can't blacks be Catholic


----------



## John Price

does a Catholic judge answer to canon or laws of nation


----------



## John Price

Cheese Wagstaff said:


> GFOP was a habitual line stepper. He stepped over the line, habitually.



"We Catholics gotta stick up for one another man. Catholics."

"I didn't know you liked to get wet."


----------



## John Price

Wayne Brady: Dave, I'm sorry. Well actually, I'm not sorry! (laughs) I don't give a f***! They cancel my show, and shit goes crazy!


----------



## Cheese Wagstaff

G F O P said:


> sounds racist
> 
> why can't blacks be Catholic




They can be, but they rarely are.


----------



## Cheese Wagstaff

GFOP is sure ignorant about Catholicism. Shocking how a guy who spends all day on the greatest collection of information in history could know so little about every topic.


----------



## John Price

Cheese Wagstaff said:


> GFOP is sure ignorant about Catholicism. Shocking how a guy who spends all day on the greatest collection of information in history could know so little about every topic.



I didn't get beat up by Catholic nuns as a lad. I know very little about Catholicism other than what has been reported in literature. for instance Bruce Springsteen in his autobiography depicted getting clobbered regularly by Catholic nuns.


----------



## Guerzy

*this ****show stops NOW. *


----------



## Guerzy




----------



## Mr. Met




----------



## Hammettf2b

Tampa (and I guess the Panthers, though they’re not capitalizing on it) has a massive competitive advantage over everyone else in the league due to Florida’s tax rules. I’m not sure if any of the other states have the same rules as well, so forgive me if I’m leaving them out. But honestly, Yzerman is consistently able to use the tax situation to his advantage to get high level players to sign for less than they would in other places, and as a result, is able to build a super team. 

I would like to see the NHL put a system in place that negates this advantage and levels out the playing field. The Florida teams should have a lower salary cap than everyone else. By how much exactly, I’m not sure. The NHL could easily hire a team of economics minded individuals to compute how much lower it should be. I’m sure they could figure out how much of an advantage, in millions, the Lightning are receiving based upon their state’s tax system. Once they figure out how much of an advantage they are receiving, they could lower the Lightning’s cap by that amount.

I certainly am no financial expert, and I wouldn’t pretend to be one. All I know is that the way the system is currently arranged, it gives the Lightning an unfair advantage. Something needs to be done.


----------



## Cheese Wagstaff

@Finnish your Czech 

Like this post


----------



## Conrad McBenis

One of TJ's great personal contradictions is when he pretends to be all spiritual and accepting of everyone and everything and then hilariously acts in completely the opposite way. I'll point it out the next time he does it. Thanks for reminding me.


----------



## Ceremony

Damn servers must be on the fritz again!


----------



## Conrad McBenis

Happy 19th anniversary, Brandi.

*Goal celebration*

*On July 10, 1999*, at the 1999 FIFA Women's World Cup Final at the Rose Bowl in Pasadena, California, after scoring the fifth kick in the penalty shootout to give the United States the win over China in the final game, Chastain celebrated by spontaneously whipping off her jersey and falling to her knees in a sports bra, her fists clenched, flexing her arms.[21] Removing a jersey in celebration of a goal is so common in men's soccer that it has, at times, been cause for an automatic yellow card caution, according to the Laws of the Game.[22] The image of her celebration has been considered one of the more famous photographs of a woman celebrating an athletic victory.[23][24] Chastain described the celebration as "momentary insanity, nothing more, nothing less. I wasn't thinking about anything. I thought, 'This is the greatest moment of my life on the soccer field.'"[25]


----------



## Guerzy

@Mr. Met


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Bored


----------



## John Price

England lol


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Called it


----------



## John Price

it's "coming home"


----------



## Cheese Wagstaff

G F O P said:


> it's "coming home"




England about as pathetic as the Orioles.


----------



## Club

Cheese Wagstaff said:


> England about as pathetic as the Orioles.



Thanks for such a great post.


----------



## Cheese Wagstaff

Graves said:


> Thanks for such a great post.




I’d prefer it if you don’t talk to me.


----------



## Cheese Wagstaff




----------



## Cheese Wagstaff

Graves said:


> A one post. Thanks again. You're such a great member




You’re a f***ing narc, you’re in no position to judge anyone else.


----------



## Cheese Wagstaff

Graves said:


> The heck are you even talking about lmao
> 
> Great posting thanks!









Jesus that’s embarrassing.


----------



## Cheese Wagstaff

Area Man Spends Free Time Volunteering at For Profit Company Without Even Acquiring Job Skills


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Lol...people are still all upset about England


----------



## John Price

MetalheadPenguinsFan said:


> Lol...people are still all upset about England



f*** England @Shrimper


----------



## Cheese Wagstaff

G F O P said:


> **** England @Shrimper




He’s too busy blogging about the Eastern Great Lakes American Soccer League II action. Have to wonder if Fort Wayne can take out Utica this week in a potential title decider.


----------



## Ceremony

Delicious crisps, Mrs. Cartwright.


----------



## Ceremony

Cheese Wagstaff said:


> You’re a ****ing narc, you’re in no position to judge anyone else.



Before your time here, I used to be a Moderator. Would you say these things about me?


----------



## Ceremony

Sense of freedom you don't get with other 'olidays.


----------



## Siamese Dream

Ceremony said:


> Sense of freedom you don't get with other 'olidays.




You're not watching Question Time then?

Dis gon b a gud 1, Piers Morgan is on


----------



## Ceremony

Darren Peng said:


> You're not watching Question Time then?
> 
> Dis gon b a gud 1, Piers Morgan is on



Good warning thank you


----------



## Ceremony

If it's not about England I'm out, sorry


----------



## Ceremony

Female gammon.


----------



## Ceremony

And how many times have you to be telt, I work on a Friday morning


----------



## Siamese Dream

Ceremony said:


> And how many times have you to be telt, I work on a Friday morning




I had a dream last night that I went for an interview at Tesco

A few nights ago I had one about working at McDonalds

Maybe it's a sign of things to come


----------



## Ceremony

Darren Peng said:


> I had a dream last night that I went for an interview at Tesco
> 
> A few nights ago I had one about working at McDonalds
> 
> Maybe it's a sign of things to come



Oh m8 you don't want that.

... did you get the jobs?


----------



## Ceremony

I see SoupyFIN is about.

Fun evening?


----------



## Ceremony

PEENER.

MORE FLIP FLOPS THAN BRIGHTON BEACH

f***IONG SAVE ME


----------



## Ceremony

nighty night.


----------



## Siamese Dream

Soupy is actually secrely Olli Pahkala


----------



## SoupyFIN

Ceremony said:


> I see SoupyFIN is about.
> 
> Fun evening?



If you consider falling asleep on the sofa for a good 5 hours and potentially ruining your sleeping rhythm as fun, then yes. At least the weekend is right around the corner, working outside all day on this +25 weather is quite draining.


----------



## Siamese Dream

@Ceremony the Tory woman in green just called the England football team the "British Lions"

Christ


----------



## Cheese Wagstaff

Ceremony said:


> Before your time here, I used to be a Moderator. Would you say these things about me?




Only if you came at me first.


----------



## Cheese Wagstaff

I wish that I believed in fate
I wish I didn’t sleep so late


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Am sleepy


----------



## Cheese Wagstaff

MetalheadPenguinsFan said:


> Am sleepy




I need to sleep
Why won’t you let me?


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Cheese Wagstaff said:


> I need to sleep
> Why won’t you let me?




??

Go to bed


----------



## Ceremony

Darren Peng said:


> @Ceremony the Tory woman in green just called the England football team the "British Lions"
> 
> Christ



_Scenes across the UK as England take on Croatia.
_
Well, I guess that was completely accurate.


----------



## Ceremony

Cheese Wagstaff said:


> I wish that I believed in fate
> I wish I didn’t sleep so late





Cheese Wagstaff said:


> I need to sleep
> Why won’t you let me?



Go back to sleep you yellow-bellied freaks
Afraid of God and modern science
Go back to sleep, if I could only sleep
If I could stop imagining if my dreams weren't after me.


----------



## Siamese Dream

Ceremony said:


> _Scenes across the UK as England take on Croatia.
> _
> Well, I guess that was completely accurate.




I'm just glad I don't have to hear that f***ing song again for another 4 years


----------



## Cheese Wagstaff

Oooh child
Things are gonna get easier


----------



## Cheese Wagstaff

Someday (someday)
We’ll put it together and we’ll get it all done


----------



## John Price

SoupyFIN said:


> If you consider falling asleep on the sofa for a good 5 hours and potentially ruining your sleeping rhythm as fun, then yes. At least the weekend is right around the corner, working outside all day on this +25 weather is quite draining.




"working outside all day"


----------



## Cheese Wagstaff

About to take off for a six hour flight. Wonder if this god awful forum can produce a single decent post while I’m gone.


----------



## Ceremony




----------



## John Price




----------



## John Price




----------



## John Price




----------



## Bones Malone

Fingers off soupster


----------



## Siamese Dream

Ceremony said:


>




You are not pissing in here Neil!
Why not? It's a toilet.
Because I do not want to see piss coming out of the end of your cock!


----------



## Siamese Dream

Simon's high pitched "who is it?" is easily the best part of that scene


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Cheese Wagstaff said:


> Someday (someday)
> We’ll put it together and we’ll get it all done




I know that song from "Over The Edge"


----------



## John Price




----------



## John Price




----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Can't sleep


----------



## Siamese Dream

@Ceremony the winner of the sweepstake at my work gets a £250 John Lewis voucher

Everyone who got past the group stage got a bottle of prosecco


----------



## Ceremony

Darren Peng said:


> @Ceremony the winner of the sweepstake at my work gets a £250 John Lewis voucher
> 
> Everyone who got past the group stage got a bottle of prosecco



How much did you have to put in?


----------



## John Price

Cheese Wagstaff said:


> About to take off for a six hour flight. Wonder if this god awful forum can produce a single decent post while I’m gone.



where u goi n


----------



## John Price




----------



## John Price

*B-I-G P-O-P-P-A, no info for the DEA
Federal agents mad 'cause I'm flagrant
Tap my cell and the phone in the basement*


----------



## Cheese Wagstaff

G F O P said:


> where u goi n




A Whale’s Vagina


----------



## Cheese Wagstaff

G F O P said:


> *B-I-G P-O-P-P-A, no info for the DEA
> Federal agents mad 'cause I'm flagrant
> Tap my cell and the phone in the basement*




The same old pimp
Mase, you know ain’t nothing changed but my limp


----------



## Cheese Wagstaff

I can’t believe I’ve never convinced three friends to join me at a karaoke night to do Mo Money Mo Problems. I am willing to do the part from Mase, Biggie, or Diana Ross.


----------



## Siamese Dream

Ceremony said:


> How much did you have to put in?




Nothing mate, I told you, all on the company dime


----------



## John Price

fourth place is"coming home" ROFL


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

G F O P said:


> fourth place is"coming home" ROFL




Will they have a parade?


----------



## John Price

MetalheadPenguinsFan said:


> Will they have a parade?



I donno, ask @Shrimper LOL


----------



## PanthersPens62

G F O P said:


> I donno, ask @Shrimper LOL



Have you been to All-Star Fan Fest yet?


----------



## Ceremony

@SoupyFIN I have purchased the complete edition of Assetto Corsa


----------



## SoupyFIN

Ceremony said:


> @SoupyFIN I have purchased the complete edition of Assetto Corsa



You're buying a wheel then, or?


----------



## Ceremony

SoupyFIN said:


> You're buying a wheel then, or?



Don't need a wheel, m8


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

I'm happy that the World Cup is over.


----------



## John Price

Episode 245: Plan B
Hockey PDOcast
Duration: 50:06
Published: Fri, 13 Jul 2018 10:50:56 -0400
Episode: http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/Hock...o/pdo_20180713_105056--Episode-245-Plan-B.mp3

Media: http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/Hock...o/pdo_20180713_105056--Episode-245-Plan-B.mp3

Podcast: Hockey PDOcast Podcast Republic

Arthur Staple joins the show to discuss John Tavares' decision to leave the New York Islanders this summer, and the organization's attempts to pivot on the fly: The John Tavares courting process (1:25...

Subscribe to this podcast: http://feeds.feedburner.com/HockeyPDOcast

----
Sent from Podcast Republic 18.07.10R
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.itunestoppodcastplayer.app


----------



## Siamese Dream

Ceremony said:


> Don't need a wheel, m8




Controller hacks for life


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

I haven't played a racing game since Gran Turismo 2


----------



## Ceremony

Darren Peng said:


> Controller hacks for life



Some Jimmy Broadbent videos have made their way into my youtube suggestions recently

I'd like to think I won't reach the point of wearing gloves and canvas shoes to play video games


----------



## irunthepeg

*chicken wings*


----------



## Hammettf2b

Ceremony said:


> Don't need a wheel, m8



Only noobs sim race without a wheel


----------



## Siamese Dream

Ceremony said:


> Some Jimmy Broadbent videos have made their way into my youtube suggestions recently
> 
> I'd like to think I won't reach the point of wearing gloves and canvas shoes to play video games




I lean back in my chair and put my feet up on the bed like I'm in a racing position (only because it's the most comfortable way for me to sit when playing) but that's about it


----------



## VickAshley

Darren Peng said:


> I lean back in my chair and put my feet up on the bed like I'm in a racing position (only because it's the most comfortable way for me to sit when playing) but that's about it



My room-mate still has a race-car bed too and when I am out of town he moves my gaming-centre into his bedroom so he can do exactly what you do to be more full of comfort while he is playing his games from his bed.


----------



## Hammettf2b

Darren Peng said:


> I lean back in my chair and put my feet up on the bed like I'm in a racing position (only because it's the most comfortable way for me to sit when playing) but that's about it



what a noob


----------



## Siamese Dream

Hammettf2b said:


> what a noob




1v1 me on Monaco m8


----------



## Hammettf2b

Darren Peng said:


> 1v1 me on Monaco m8



get it for a proper gaming rig mate. #pcmasterrace!!!


----------



## John Price

@darko


----------



## John Price

@darko


----------



## John Price

this is now a stephen a smith thread


----------



## John Price




----------



## John Price




----------



## John Price

I ain't got no money
I ain't got no car to take you on a date
I can't even buy you flowers
But together we can be the perfect soul mates
Talk to me girl

Oh, Baby, es ist in Ordnung, du musst mich nicht zur Schau stellen
Wenn wir uns berühren und berühren, kannst du meine Liebe berühren, es ist kostenlos
Wir können ohne die Vergünstigungen nur du und ich arbeiten
Tuck es aus, bis wir es richtig verstanden haben


----------



## John Price

@tonyhawks77


----------



## darko

G F O P said:


> @darko





I don't watch that crap.


----------



## Cheese Wagstaff

G F O P said:


>





Cheese: ixcuincle, I’d like to ADDRESS the issue.
(ixcuincle nods)
Cheese: You KNOW I am sensitive to the HF moderators.
ixcuincle: Sure.
Cheese: BUT!


----------



## Cheese Wagstaff

I’d be so thrilled to one day get to do one of those tired ESPN forces debate shows where I am one of the panelists doing a Stephen A. Smith impression and GFOP is the other panelist doing his best attempt at being a human being.


----------



## John Price

Cheese Wagstaff said:


> I’d be so thrilled to one day get to do one of those tired ESPN forces debate shows where I am one of the panelists doing a Stephen A. Smith impression and GFOP is the other panelist doing his best attempt at being a human being.



Why were you up until 2 am on a weekday?


----------



## John Price

I don't know about you but IF I were working I'd be sleeping at 9 or 10 to wake at 7. Do you work at 11 or something?


----------



## John Price

www.domsausage.com


----------



## John Price

www.merchpump.com


----------



## Guerzy

www.marybrowns.com


----------



## John Price

www.bell.ca


----------



## John Price

www.telus.ca


----------



## Ceremony

Hammettf2b said:


> Only noobs sim race without a wheel



Much like peener, I'm quite confident I'm better than you.


----------



## Hammettf2b

Ceremony said:


> Much like peener, I'm quite confident I'm better than you.



I'm sure you guys are when you are playing on a noob controller. Get at me when you want to join the big boy club.


----------



## Ceremony

Hammettf2b said:


> I'm sure you guys are when you are playing on a noob controller. Get at me when you want to join the big boy club.



What do you play/play with?


----------



## Hammettf2b

Ceremony said:


> What do you play/play with?



A G29 with Fanatec pedals.


----------



## Ceremony

Hammettf2b said:


> A G29 with Fanatec pedals.



Ooh. You any good?


----------



## Hammettf2b

Ceremony said:


> Ooh. You any good?



as good as any beginner is. Just started sim racing not too long ago then put it down for a while for MLB The Show.


----------



## Cheese Wagstaff

G F O P said:


> Why were you up until 2 am on a weekday?




I am on the West Coast on vacation.


----------



## John Price

PSA: We are not doxxing anyone. If they release information on their own, that's their choice, but you absolutely will not release additional personal information on a user, regardless of how much they've already released.

If they chose to publish other social media platforms they're on, you can make fun of them for those, but don't release any personal information.


----------



## John Price

Cheese Wagstaff said:


> I am on the West Coast on vacation.



say hello to cat


----------



## Hammettf2b

G F O P said:


> PSA: We are not doxxing anyone. If they release information on their own, that's their choice, but you absolutely will not release additional personal information on a user, regardless of how much they've already released.
> 
> If they chose to publish other social media platforms they're on, you can make fun of them for those, but don't release any personal information.



You mean I can't tell the LNGE that you are a male stripper on your spare time?


----------



## Cheese Wagstaff

G F O P said:


> say hello to cat




Remember when I found her LinkedIn and you didn’t think that was hilarious? Man, f*** you, son.


----------



## John Price

Cheese Wagstaff said:


> Remember when I found her LinkedIn and you didn’t think that was hilarious? Man, **** you, son.



are you going to la? meet up with some friends from this message board if you know any who live there. 

maybe you can wear your city Jersey to remind them Manchester is blue.


----------



## John Price

Must be a slow day in the Lounge.


----------



## Cheese Wagstaff

G F O P said:


> are you going to la? meet up with some friends from this message board if you know any who live there.
> 
> maybe you can wear your city Jersey to remind them Manchester is blue.




No I will not be in LA.


----------



## Ceremony

Ah


----------



## Hammettf2b

Ceremony said:


> Ah




anyone with years of experience with a particular peripheral should do better than someone with 3 months experience on their particular peripheral.


----------



## Ceremony

Hammettf2b said:


> anyone with years of experience with a particular peripheral should do better than someone with 3 months experience on their particular peripheral.



I did wonder the same as I was watching. I remember I tried playing a Gran Turismo with manual gears once for a laugh and the coordination just wasn't there for me to manage it.


----------



## Hammettf2b

Ceremony said:


> I did wonder the same as I was watching. I remember I tried playing a Gran Turismo with manual gears once for a laugh and the coordination just wasn't there for me to manage it.



all you play is F1?


----------



## Bones Malone

ne pas toucher


----------



## Ceremony

Hammettf2b said:


> all you play is F1?



I think the last F1 game I had was 2002. All I really play to any great extent are Gran Turismo games, though after taking the huff at GT Sport last week I bought Assetto Corsa and it came today. A bit awkward since I was in great form in GT last night and won a race, but oh well.


----------



## Bones Malone

Why did she go?


----------



## Ceremony

Oh well I played F1 2010 but I only rented that and it was arse, so that doesn't count.


----------



## Hammettf2b

Ceremony said:


> I think the last F1 game I had was 2002. All I really play to any great extent are Gran Turismo games, though after taking the huff at GT Sport last week I bought Assetto Corsa and it came today. A bit awkward since I was in great form in GT last night and won a race, but oh well.



Assetto Corsa has better physics than Gran Turismo and F1. Might be harder on a controller than a wheel.


----------



## Ceremony

Hammettf2b said:


> Assetto Corsa has better physics than Gran Turismo and F1. Might be harder on a controller than a wheel.



I've never really been able to quantify when people say physics in a game are 'good' or 'realistic' - partly because I can't drive, partly because I don't pretend to drive with a wheel and pedals and partly because I just get used to it. I don't really have a problem with car control in GT games and when I played 5 and to an extent 4 I'd spent a lot of time tuning cars and setting them up, so I at least have half an idea of how to set a car up to be drivable.


----------



## Ceremony

Soupy thinks it'll be a disaster right enough, so make of that what you will.


----------



## Hammettf2b

Ceremony said:


> I've never really been able to quantify when people say physics in a game are 'good' or 'realistic' - partly because I can't drive, partly because I don't pretend to drive with a wheel and pedals and partly because I just get used to it. I don't really have a problem with car control in GT games and when I played 5 and to an extent 4 I'd spent a lot of time tuning cars and setting them up, so I at least have half an idea of how to set a car up to be drivable.



You haven't had a problem with GT games because they aren't really considered "sim" games. same with F1 or Forza. Games like Project Cars and Assetto Corsa have better physics, IE: harder to play/get used to. Not saying it can't be done without a wheel, just not ideal.


----------



## Ceremony

Hammettf2b said:


> You haven't had a problem with GT games because they aren't really considered "sim" games. same with F1 or Forza. Games like Project Cars and Assetto Corsa have better physics, IE: harder to play/get used to. Not saying it can't be done without a wheel, just not ideal.



Is Project Cars any good? I think I saw that on sale too.


----------



## Hammettf2b

Ceremony said:


> Is Project Cars any good? I think I saw that on sale too.



I have Project Cars 2 and its a good racing game if you don't care about a good cpu experience. it doesn't really have a good career mode if thats what ur looking for. FYI, I recommend to my buddy and he had a really hard time using a controller.


----------



## Ceremony

Hammettf2b said:


> I have Project Cars 2 and its a good racing game if you don't care about a good cpu experience. it doesn't really have a good career mode if thats what ur looking for. FYI, I recommend to my buddy and he had a really hard time using a controller.



Yeah if there's a heavy online focus in terms of challenge or in lieu of a single-player mode worth mentioning it's not really much good to me.


----------



## Hammettf2b

Ceremony said:


> Yeah if there's a heavy online focus in terms of challenge or in lieu of a single-player mode worth mentioning it's not really much good to me.



I would skip it then.


----------



## Bones Malone

I own my shit


----------



## Help

Forum


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Damn MSG in my dinner put me to sleep


----------



## Siamese Dream

Ceremony said:


> Is Project Cars any good? I think I saw that on sale too.




The AI on Project Cars are arse holes

I don't know about Project Cars 2 but the first one had a very good concept for career mode. Working your way up from karts (undriveable on a controller), through the unlicensed equivalents of Formula 4, GP3, F2 and F1 in open wheel racing, and you could also do Sports and LMP style cars as a different career track.

It's just ruined by the AI and some of the really annoying things on it, like needing about 10 laps to get your tyres warmed up for qualifying


----------



## Siamese Dream

In other news you'll like this, one of the guys at work is shamelessly calling the clinic about his STD results following his lads holiday to Zante


----------



## Bones Malone

Darren Peng said:


> In other news you'll like this, one of the guys at work is shamelessly calling the clinic about his STD results following his lads holiday to Zante




I hope he has several


----------



## Bones Malone

Buffalo Blue Cheese Combos GOAT


----------



## Siamese Dream

Chippah said:


> I hope he has several




He's pretty sure he has one because they told him to call them urgently lol


----------



## Bones Malone

I didn't trust him, 'cause he smiled at me first
Just like the wolf before he bites me


----------



## Bones Malone

Darren Peng said:


> He's pretty sure he has one because they told him to call them urgently lol






Good for him


----------



## Ceremony

Darren Peng said:


> In other news you'll like this, one of the guys at work is shamelessly calling the clinic about his STD results following his lads holiday to Zante



I was reading the paper yesterday in work and apparently a lot of these places (the foreign ones in shiteholes like Zante) fake results to get people to buy pills


----------



## Guerzy

Ceremony said:


> I was reading the paper yesterday in work and apparently a lot of these places (the foreign ones in ****eholes like Zante) fake results to get people to buy pills




Reading the paper in 2018 lmao


----------



## Ceremony

Darren Peng said:


> He's pretty sure he has one because they told him to call them urgently lol


----------



## John Price

title


----------



## Ceremony

BOYS.

In the GT Sport Daily races there are 3 of them of varying length. There's always one that's about 20 minutes long and has accelerated fuel use/tyre wear so you have to pit. I just won one of them on the long Tokyo Expressway track. Half of it is a huge straight a minute in a GT3 spec GT-R was about 2:04. I only pitted once while everyone else at the front pitted twice, and as the guy in second came out on lap 9 of 10 I had a lead of about 5.5 seconds. I'm desperately moving my fuel map about trying to make what I've got last. I cross the line with 0.0 laps' worth of fuel remaining and with 1.6 seconds to spare. I got enough of a drive on him out of the last corner that he didn't get a slipstream on me in the run to the line.

Then the timing screen comes up and he got 15 seconds worth of penalties, so the stress I just went through was for nothing. Whoops.


----------



## Hammettf2b

Darren Peng said:


> The AI on Project Cars are arse holes
> 
> I don't know about Project Cars 2 but the first one had a very good concept for career mode. Working your way up from karts (undriveable on a controller), through the unlicensed equivalents of Formula 4, GP3, F2 and F1 in open wheel racing, and you could also do Sports and LMP style cars as a different career track.
> 
> It's just ruined by the AI and some of the really annoying things on it, like needing about 10 laps to get your tyres warmed up for qualifying



The AI in PC2 got better. still not great, but better. As for the career mode, you don't really unlock/upgrade anything. Its just one race after another with the cars they provide. I got pretty bored with it.


----------



## Conrad McBenis

Louisiana man arrested after dialing 911 to see if he had active warrants, police say


----------



## Cheese Wagstaff

Man this forum really comes alive when we roast GFOP. Maybe we should have a full thread dedicated to roasting him?


----------



## Bones Malone

Cheese Wagstaff said:


> Man this forum really comes alive when we roast GFOP. Maybe we should have a full thread dedicated to roasting him?




Life has taken care of that already for us.


----------



## Guerzy

Just like the good old days


----------



## Cheese Wagstaff

Guerzy said:


> Just like the good old days




The thing about the old days? They the old days.


----------



## John Price

Unnamed Internet Forum Moderator


----------



## irunthepeg

Cheese Wagstaff said:


> Man this forum really comes alive when we roast GFOP. Maybe we should have a full thread dedicated to roasting him?




I said it in the Discord, this has been the funniest/best lounge day in some time


----------



## Cheese Wagstaff

irunthepeg said:


> I said it in the Discord, this has been the funniest/best lounge day in some time




Well I’ve only been here eight months so I’ll have to take your word for it.


----------



## Bones Malone

irunthepeg said:


> I said it in the Discord, this has been the funniest/best lounge day in some time




Since we all left and it has become a ruin


----------



## Pharrell Williams

i just killed a cop now i'm horny


----------



## Ceremony

PEENER. I discovered a snooker game that has three Ronnies on the cover


----------



## Ceremony

Oh, whoops

@Darren Peng


----------



## John Price

Chippah said:


> Life has taken care of that already for us.



my buzz is crazy in the hood, they holla my name,
if it aint about the flow,
its about the stones and the chain,
if I was you, i'd love me too,
I roll like a boss, 9-11 Porshe same colour as cranberry sauce


----------



## John Price

"She let you in her house
If you come knockin' late at night"


----------



## John Price

"Cause if you like the way you look that much
Well baby, you should go and love yourself."


----------



## John Price




----------



## John Price

spotify:track:4uwUxScKZFzSvXXWxcvtTi


----------



## John Price




----------



## John Price




----------



## John Price

Why does this music sound so scratchy @Cheese Wagstaff


----------



## John Price

No lyrics lol


----------



## John Price

WHERE IS THE SINGING


----------



## John Price

"There goes my hero
Watch him as he goes"


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Shut the f*** up Mike


----------



## John Price

@Daveed Diggs please go back into the hole you hid in for like a year


----------



## Cheese Wagstaff

Soon has lyrics.


----------



## John Price

MetalheadPenguinsFan said:


> Shut the **** up Mike



There goes my hero
Watch him as he goes


----------



## John Price




----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Foo Fighters suck


----------



## John Price

MetalheadPenguinsFan said:


> Shut the **** up Mike


----------



## John Price

MetalheadPenguinsFan said:


> Foo Fighters suck




You think anything after 1990 sucked.


----------



## Pharrell Williams

please do not post foo fighters in the same thread as my bloody valentine thanks


----------



## Pharrell Williams




----------



## John Price




----------



## John Price

:


----------



## John Price




----------



## John Price

Cheese Wagstaff said:


> Soon has lyrics.


----------



## Pharrell Williams

G F O P said:


>





wow mike likes beach house this is unexpected love you ixcuincle


----------



## John Price




----------



## Pharrell Williams

G F O P said:


>





i take it back


----------



## Cheese Wagstaff

Daveed Diggs said:


> wow mike likes beach house this is unexpected love you ixcuincle




He doesn’t he just knows a guy who loves Beach House.


----------



## John Price




----------



## Pharrell Williams

truly the worst internet forum


----------



## John Price

Daveed Diggs is a dumb poster who provides very awful content to these boards

However he has said I am one of the best music judges in the world


----------



## Pharrell Williams

G F O P said:


> Daveed Diggs is a dumb poster who provides very awful content to these boards
> 
> However he has said I am one of the best music judges in the world




the last time i was here the only person with good music taste was satan


----------



## John Price

Cheese Wagstaff said:


> He doesn’t he just knows a guy who loves Beach House.


----------



## Pharrell Williams

peg likes lil yachty and chance the rapper so he is okay but he hates any hip hop even remotely hardcore what's the point


----------



## Cheese Wagstaff

Daveed Diggs said:


> the last time i was here the only person with good music taste was satan




what that’s impossible


----------



## Pharrell Williams

Cheese Wagstaff said:


> what that’s impossible




love satan

everyone on hfboards exclusively listens to generic rock music

sad day


----------



## John Price

Cheese Wagstaff said:


> what that’s impossible






The f***ing rhythms in these tunes are only something a drug user like you would enjoy. f***.


----------



## Pharrell Williams

"have you heard the new single from chris farren" - @Satan 

changed my life


----------



## Pharrell Williams

does this cheese wagstaff guy like beach house and mbv 

i might like him


----------



## John Price

f*** Dream pop. 

(Beach House is coming to DC Aug 25 !)


----------



## John Price

@Daveed Diggs would u go with me to beach house aug 25 at the ANTHEM


----------



## John Price

guys there are no more locked threads anymore keep goin


----------



## John Price

*Beach House – Tickets – The Anthem – Washington, DC – August ...*

Beach House - Tickets - The Anthem - Washington, DC - August 25th, 2018 is our 7th full-length record. At its release, we will have been a band for over 13 years. We have now written and released a total of 77 songs together.
Sat, Aug 25
Beach House


----------



## Pharrell Williams

new DRAM EP is pretty good


----------



## John Price

*Beach House Upper Darby Tickets, Tower Theatre, 26 Jul 2018 ...*

Beach House at Tower Theatre (26 Jul 2018) tickets for Beach House's upcoming concert at Tower Theatre in Upper Darby on 26 Jul 2018. ... Last time in Philadelphia: over 2 years ago ...
Thu, Jul 26
Beach House


----------



## Pharrell Williams

G F O P said:


> @Daveed Diggs would u go with me to beach house aug 25 at the ANTHEM




yes


----------



## John Price

"Work called and they said if you don't come in On July 27th don't bother coming in on July 30th and 31st." 

"WOO HOO! Five day weekend!"


----------



## Cheese Wagstaff

Daveed Diggs said:


> does this cheese wagstaff guy like beach house and mbv
> 
> i might like him




He is seeing both of them live in the coming weeks and is very excited.


----------



## John Price

Beach House (formed in 2004) is the American dream pop and ethereal indie-rock duo of Victoria Legrand and Alex Scally, hailing from *Baltimore, Maryland, U.S.*


----------



## John Price

Cheese Wagstaff said:


> He is seeing both of them live in the coming weeks and is very excited.




What is the appeal of dream pop?


----------



## Cheese Wagstaff

G F O P said:


> What is the appeal of dream pop?




“It’s really good music to chill out to.”


----------



## irunthepeg

Daveed Diggs said:


> peg likes lil yachty and chance the rapper so he is okay but he hates any hip hop even remotely hardcore what's the point




why are you talking shit about me without @ing me, David Dongs?


----------



## Pharrell Williams

irunthepeg said:


> why are you talking **** about me without @ing me, David Dongs?




don't @ me


----------



## John Price

Cheese Wagstaff said:


> “It’s really good music to chill out to.”




Well, yeah. If you're under the influence of [TOS Violation]. All those beats and rhythms are clearly intended for [TOS Violation].


----------



## irunthepeg

Daveed Diggs said:


> don't @ me



nobody knows who you are, you're a newcomer here, respect the GOATs


----------



## Pharrell Williams

excited for the new iglooghost eps

excited for new denzel curry album

excited for new brockhampton album

is that vampire weekend album ever gonna come out

rtj4 will be good i am sure but hard to be too excited about rtj these days for me

anderson .paak new album will probably be pretty fun

when will there be a new clipping project


----------



## Pharrell Williams

irunthepeg said:


> nobody knows who you are, you're a newcomer here, respect the GOATs




did you know we have the same sweatshirt, the chance the rapper one


----------



## Pharrell Williams

little dark age still probably my favorite album of the year thanks MGMT

serpentwithfeet album up there too

kids see ghosts also up there but dislike kanye 

difficult


----------



## Satan

Daveed Diggs said:


> "have you heard the new single from chris farren" - @Satan
> 
> changed my life



ddamn it true


----------



## Pharrell Williams

why isn't kero kero bonito touring near me


why does khalid exist


----------



## Pharrell Williams

ocasio-cortez 2028


----------



## irunthepeg

Daveed Diggs said:


> did you know we have the same sweatshirt, the chance the rapper one



i own nothing by chance the rapper who is he


----------



## Pharrell Williams

irunthepeg said:


> i own nothing by chance the rapper who is he




it's in his name! he is a rapper!


----------

